# Let's Hear It For America's (Liberal) Educators!



## PoliticalChic

I'd pick the time frame at about two generations since the Left, *Liberalism, Inc., has assumed total control of the American education industry......*

...and since then we've witnessed American student's scores on international tests plummet.

Depressing, huh?

One Liberal plan after another....from self-esteem movement, to the 'mastery' movement, to discipline protocols based on skin-color.....
*...abject failures all.*

*But no longer!*

American (Liberal) educators have finally *found a way to raise student's scores!*
Finally......an endeavor that works! It works with every ethnicity....every age....every ability!




There is one teeny-weeny problem......



1.  "11 former Atlanta educators convicted in cheating scandal

2. ATLANTA (AP) — In one of the biggest cheating scandals of its kind in the U.S., ... public school educators were convicted Wednesday of* racketeering for their role in a scheme to inflate students' scores on standardized exams.*

3. ... *teachers, a principal and other administrators, *were accused of falsifying test results to collect bonuses or keep their jobs in the 50,000-student Atlanta school system.

4. The racketeering charges carry up to 20 years in prison.

5. ....* absolutely the biggest development in American education law since forever,*" said University of Georgia law professor Ron Carlson.

6. ....as far back as 2005,* educators fed answers to students or erased and changed answers on tests after they were turned in. Evidence of cheating was found in 44 schools with nearly 180 educators involved, *and teachers who tried to report it were threatened with retaliation.




7. Similar cheating scandals have erupted in *Philadelphia, Washington, D.C., Nevada and other public school systems *around the country in recent years,...."
11 former Atlanta educators convicted in cheating scandal - Yahoo News



On the bright side....
.....what better way to produce reliable Democrat voters?


----------



## initforme

Well this is an easy fix.  

1). Make it mandatory teachers only get to teach to the test.  That's it.  Everyone teacher knows exactly what is on the test and teaches only to it.
2) Have highly paid proctor come in to give the test. 

If we are going to judge teachers by test scores then what teacher in their right minds wouldn't teach solely to that test.  Every day, every minute, every hour spent teaching only those things on the test.f   Perhaps teachers could be given scripts to read aloud (a new script every day) so that this is ensured.  All we would need is low paid people who can read to read aloud from the script and assign problems only found on the test.  Then kids could take the test.   The script could be written by the most conservative, corporate favored, anti environment groups.  The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids.   If you are not going to permit teachers to teach solely to the test, then the whole concept of high stakes testing is flawed.  If you are going to tell a teafher their job depends on test scores, then by all means if I were a principal I would ensure the whole school does nothing every day but hammer on what is on the test.  Anything like American history, art, stuff like that would be scrapped.


----------



## PoliticalChic

initforme said:


> Well this is an easy fix.
> 
> 1). Make it mandatory teachers only get to teach to the test.  That's it.  Everyone teacher knows exactly what is on the test and teaches only to it.
> 2) Have highly paid proctor come in to give the test.
> 
> then what teacher in their right minds wouldn't teach solely to that test.  Every day, every minute, every hour spent teaching only those things on the test.f   Perhaps teachers could be given scripts to read aloud (a new script every day) so that this is ensured.  All we would need is low paid people who can read to read aloud from the script and assign problems only found on the test.  Then kids could take the test.   The script could be written by the most conservative, corporate favored, anti environment groups.  The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids.   If you are not going to permit teachers to teach solely to the test, then the whole concept of high stakes testing is flawed.  If you are going to tell a teafher their job depends on test scores, then by all means if I were a principal I would ensure the whole school does nothing every day but hammer on what is on the test.  Anything like American history, art, stuff like that would be scrapped.




1. Let's hear what someone who knows what he is talking about....you know, as opposed to you...

*“Teaching to the test” is deplored in education circles, although that complaint is easily answered: if the test faithfully mirrors the skills and knowledge set out in the standards, then preparing one’s pupils to ace such a test is an honorable mission!"
Chester Finn*

Chester Evans Finn, Jr., is a former professor of education, an educational policy analyst, and a former United States Assistant Secretary of Education. He is currently the president of the nonprofit Thomas B. Fordham Foundation in Washington, D.C. Wikipedia

  c. Accountability, based on the incentives that are provided for performance. And the sanctions for nonperformance, with a system that fairly apportions responsibility.



2. "If we are going to judge teachers by test scores, blah blah blah...."
One can easily see that you have been 'taught' by the sort of teachers noted in the OP.....'cause you  can't even read.
These felons didn't teach....they simply faked the exam papers.



3. "Then kids could take the test.  The script could be written by the most conservative, corporate favored, anti environment groups."
Based on the results achieved since Liberals assumed control of 'education,' it seems unlikely that any other....ANY OTHER....perspectives running schools could do worse.


4. "The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids."
The only fallacy apparent is the mistake view that you have a brain.
Simple enough to prove me wrong: outline how society would judge the efficacy of any system sans examinations.

Go ahead, genius.


----------



## PoliticalChic

But wait!!

Not just teachers.....the whole (Liberal) education structure was involved!


8. *"Thirty-five Atlanta educators* in all were indicted in 2013 on charges including racketeering, making false statements and theft. Many pleaded guilty, and some testified at the trial.

9.  Former Atlanta *School Superintendent Beverly Hall was among those charged.*... she was among *higher-ups pressuring them to inflate students' scores to show gains in achievement ...

*

9. Hall served as superintendent for more than a decade, which is rare for a big-city schools chief. *She was named Superintendent of the Year by the American Association of School Administrators in 2009 and credited with raising student test scores and graduation rates, *particularly among the district's poor and minority students.


10. The Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported that some scores were statistically improbable. In a video message to the staff before she retired, Hall said: "I am confident that aggressive, swift action will be taken against anyone who believed so little in our students and in our system of support that they turned to dishonesty as the only option." 
11 former Atlanta educators convicted in cheating scandal - Yahoo News


----------



## PoliticalChic

"....  Former Atlanta *School Superintendent Beverly Hall *was among those charged...She was named Superintendent of the Year by the American Association of School Administrators in 2009 and credited with raising student test scores and graduation rates,...."



Great the way* Liberals just love giving awards to each other...*..

I can't imagine why the American Association of School Administrators wouldn't giver here another award....maybe alter it to* 'Felonious Superintendent of the Year'*.....after all, she did 'raise student scores.'

But....having passed on to a different (final) reward.....she isn't available to accept this one....They could mail it....as long as it was printed on asbestos....




Hey.....remember when *the Nobel folks gave Obama the Nobel Peace Prize for tying his shoes?*

And who can forget the awards given to the *NYTimes* fake, Paul Krugman.

Oh...and speaking of the *NYTimes....and fake awards*....there was the ever-popular Walter Duranty who won the  Pulitzer Prize in 1932. 

 He reported in the *NYTimes* _“there is no famine (in the Ukraine)”_while 7 –10 million were starved to death. In his _New York Times_ articles (including one published on March 31, 1933),  Duranty repeatedly denied the existence of a Ukrainian famine in 1932–33. In an August 24, 1933 article in _NYT_, he claimed "any report of a famine is today an exaggeration or malignant propaganda. 
And who knows 'propaganda' better than a Liberals....and in this case, a Stalin lap-dog.


"And despite the fact that *Duranty has been found to be one of the greatest and most dangerous liars in the history of journalism*, the Times still proudly displays him as a Pulitzer winner." 
The Great Famine-Genocide in Soviet Ukraine Holodomor 



So....why wouldn't Liberals give Superintendent Hall a posthumous award?


----------



## PoliticalChic

The above story should serve as a cautionary tale....and teach the Liberal educational industry to stop using underhanded methods in place of actual teaching.

While said underhanded menthods have proven to be a boon in other Liberal endeavors, such as media manipulation and election victories, Liberal teachers should stick to what they do best:

*"The California Federation of Teachers (CFT)*passed a resolution at its most recent convention claiming that “the continued unjust*incarceration of Mumia Abu-Jamal*represents a threat to the*civil rights*of all people.” Thirty years ago, Abu-Jamal took away Philadelphia policeman Daniel Faulkner’s foremost civil right: his life. How obtuse of the CFT to disregard “the threat to the civil rights of all people” represented by someone capable of gunning down a man tasked with protecting the public.

The pantheon of leftist saints includes the Haymarket Square bombers, responsible for the deaths of eight Chicago cops, Joe Hill, murderer of former police officer John Morrison in Salt Lake City, Huey Newton, murderer of Oakland policeman John Frey, and Leonard Peltier, murderer of FBI agents Jack Coler and Ronald Williams. Notice a pattern?"Teachers' Mumia Abu-Jamal Resolution Out of Sync Morally and Historically | Human Events


----------



## Mad Scientist

Decades of lowered standards and they STILL have to cheat to pass!

Why can't we just copy Korea or Norway's Education System in English?

Not Japan though, they have a Prussian Education System like us, churning out drones.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mad Scientist said:


> Decades of lowered standards and they STILL have to cheat to pass!
> 
> Why can't we just copy Korea or Norway's Education System in English?
> 
> Not Japan though, they have a Prussian Education System like us, churning out drones.





"Why can't we just copy Korea or Norway's Education System in English?"

C'mon, Maddy.....you know why.

Liberals.

Until I become Absolute Queen of America, the personification of the Constitution, this will continue.

Or....I would accept this statutory redress: no Liberal, Progressive, socialist, or Democrat.....no totalitarian of any stripe, will be allowed in any decison making, or position of power in the nation.




I've analyzed my failure as a write-in candidate, and believe it is related to my campaign promise to have everyone's auto license plate be their cell phone number, so that I can immediately notify everyone of what they are doing wrong as they drive in front of me....

Think that could be it?


----------



## initforme

Yes all kids will fall at your alter and yearn for you to fill them with knowledge,  I would bet everything I own that you wouldn't last a day in a classroom without folding up like a cheap suit but I do hand it to you that you do talk a goo game.


----------



## initforme

Finland has it figured out.  ?They are light years ahead of us in more ways than just education.


----------



## initforme

perhap0s Atlanta needs to teach to the test.  quit wasting time on things like history and the arts.  You expertise is in question big time.


----------



## Agit8r

I would say about a third of teachers I had were liberal. Perhaps a quarter conservative or libertarian, and the rest indeterminate.


----------



## PoliticalChic

initforme said:


> Yes all kids will fall at your alter and yearn for you to fill them with knowledge,  I would bet everything I own that you wouldn't last a day in a classroom without folding up like a cheap suit but I do hand it to you that you do talk a goo game.




1. I homeschool my children.
2. Homeschool mothers volunteer to teach classes in our co-ops.
I do.

So...now I own everything you owned?
Maybe Goodwill will take it.....

3. I challenged you earlier:
"The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids."
The only fallacy apparent is the mistake view that you have a brain.
Simple enough to prove me wrong: outline how society would judge the efficacy of any system sans examinations.

Go ahead, genius."

You ran and hid, huh, girly-man?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Agit8r said:


> I would say about a third of teachers I had were liberal. Perhaps a quarter conservative or libertarian, and the rest indeterminate.




This post of yours seems a diaphanous attempt to deny that the 'education industry' is a wholly owned subsidiary of Liberalism, Inc.

'Fess up....and stick to the truth.


----------



## G.T.

PoliticalChic said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes all kids will fall at your alter and yearn for you to fill them with knowledge,  I would bet everything I own that you wouldn't last a day in a classroom without folding up like a cheap suit but I do hand it to you that you do talk a goo game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I homeschool my children.
> 2. Homeschool mothers volunteer to teach classes in our coops.
> I do.
> 
> So...now I own everything you owned?
> Maybe Goodwill will take it.....
> 
> 3. I challenged you earlier:
> "The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids."
> The only fallacy apparent is the mistake view that you have a brain.
> Simple enough to prove me wrong: outline how society would judge the efficacy of any system sans examinations.
> 
> Go ahead, genius."
> 
> You ran and hid, huh, girly-man?
Click to expand...

You home school?

So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?

Or wait....

In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?

Yikes.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> The above story should serve as a cautionary tale....and teach the Liberal educational industry to stop using underhanded methods in place of actual teaching.
> 
> While said underhanded menthods have proven to be a boon in other Liberal endeavors, such as media manipulation and election victories, Liberal teachers should stick to what they do best:
> 
> *"The California Federation of Teachers (CFT)*passed a resolution at its most recent convention claiming that “the continued unjust*incarceration of Mumia Abu-Jamal*represents a threat to the*civil rights*of all people.” Thirty years ago, Abu-Jamal took away Philadelphia policeman Daniel Faulkner’s foremost civil right: his life. How obtuse of the CFT to disregard “the threat to the civil rights of all people” represented by someone capable of gunning down a man tasked with protecting the public.
> 
> The pantheon of leftist saints includes the Haymarket Square bombers, responsible for the deaths of eight Chicago cops, Joe Hill, murderer of former police officer John Morrison in Salt Lake City, Huey Newton, murderer of Oakland policeman John Frey, and Leonard Peltier, murderer of FBI agents Jack Coler and Ronald Williams. Notice a pattern?"Teachers' Mumia Abu-Jamal Resolution Out of Sync Morally and Historically | Human Events



When Bush invited Kennedy (Murderer - MA) to write the Education Bill is exactly why and when I consigned Bush43 down to the Ninth Circle with the other traitors. We had a golden opportunity to restore educational freedom and take young minds out of the hands of the Statists. My error was not recognizing that the son was as evil as the Father.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes all kids will fall at your alter and yearn for you to fill them with knowledge,  I would bet everything I own that you wouldn't last a day in a classroom without folding up like a cheap suit but I do hand it to you that you do talk a goo game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I homeschool my children.
> 2. Homeschool mothers volunteer to teach classes in our coops.
> I do.
> 
> So...now I own everything you owned?
> Maybe Goodwill will take it.....
> 
> 3. I challenged you earlier:
> "The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids."
> The only fallacy apparent is the mistake view that you have a brain.
> Simple enough to prove me wrong: outline how society would judge the efficacy of any system sans examinations.
> 
> Go ahead, genius."
> 
> You ran and hid, huh, girly-man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You home school?
> 
> So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?
> 
> Or wait....
> 
> In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?
> 
> Yikes.
Click to expand...


GT stick with stuff you know. This bitter frustration of yours is really ugly


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes all kids will fall at your alter and yearn for you to fill them with knowledge,  I would bet everything I own that you wouldn't last a day in a classroom without folding up like a cheap suit but I do hand it to you that you do talk a goo game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I homeschool my children.
> 2. Homeschool mothers volunteer to teach classes in our coops.
> I do.
> 
> So...now I own everything you owned?
> Maybe Goodwill will take it.....
> 
> 3. I challenged you earlier:
> "The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids."
> The only fallacy apparent is the mistake view that you have a brain.
> Simple enough to prove me wrong: outline how society would judge the efficacy of any system sans examinations.
> 
> Go ahead, genius."
> 
> You ran and hid, huh, girly-man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You home school?
> 
> So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?
> 
> Or wait....
> 
> In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?
> 
> Yikes.
Click to expand...





Serious question....


How important is the fact that you have a 75 IQ in explaining your lack of respect for your betters?


----------



## G.T.

CrusaderFrank said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes all kids will fall at your alter and yearn for you to fill them with knowledge,  I would bet everything I own that you wouldn't last a day in a classroom without folding up like a cheap suit but I do hand it to you that you do talk a goo game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I homeschool my children.
> 2. Homeschool mothers volunteer to teach classes in our coops.
> I do.
> 
> So...now I own everything you owned?
> Maybe Goodwill will take it.....
> 
> 3. I challenged you earlier:
> "The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids."
> The only fallacy apparent is the mistake view that you have a brain.
> Simple enough to prove me wrong: outline how society would judge the efficacy of any system sans examinations.
> 
> Go ahead, genius."
> 
> You ran and hid, huh, girly-man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You home school?
> 
> So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?
> 
> Or wait....
> 
> In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GT stick with stuff you know. This bitter frustration of yours is really ugly
Click to expand...

Ive forgotten more than youll ever know, jaded old man.


----------



## G.T.

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes all kids will fall at your alter and yearn for you to fill them with knowledge,  I would bet everything I own that you wouldn't last a day in a classroom without folding up like a cheap suit but I do hand it to you that you do talk a goo game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I homeschool my children.
> 2. Homeschool mothers volunteer to teach classes in our coops.
> I do.
> 
> So...now I own everything you owned?
> Maybe Goodwill will take it.....
> 
> 3. I challenged you earlier:
> "The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids."
> The only fallacy apparent is the mistake view that you have a brain.
> Simple enough to prove me wrong: outline how society would judge the efficacy of any system sans examinations.
> 
> Go ahead, genius."
> 
> You ran and hid, huh, girly-man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You home school?
> 
> So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?
> 
> Or wait....
> 
> In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question....
> 
> 
> How important is the fact that you have a 75 IQ in explaining your lack of respect for your betters?
Click to expand...

When did you escape your white jacket?

Youre a full time message board poster slash propogandist and claim you also home school someone?

My fucking eye.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I attended public school in the Bronx back when we would read Dante. My 7th grade class was at least a whole order of magnitude smarter than the the current average Democrat Big City High School 'Graduate'


----------



## CrusaderFrank

G.T. said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes all kids will fall at your alter and yearn for you to fill them with knowledge,  I would bet everything I own that you wouldn't last a day in a classroom without folding up like a cheap suit but I do hand it to you that you do talk a goo game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I homeschool my children.
> 2. Homeschool mothers volunteer to teach classes in our coops.
> I do.
> 
> So...now I own everything you owned?
> Maybe Goodwill will take it.....
> 
> 3. I challenged you earlier:
> "The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids."
> The only fallacy apparent is the mistake view that you have a brain.
> Simple enough to prove me wrong: outline how society would judge the efficacy of any system sans examinations.
> 
> Go ahead, genius."
> 
> You ran and hid, huh, girly-man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You home school?
> 
> So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?
> 
> Or wait....
> 
> In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GT stick with stuff you know. This bitter frustration of yours is really ugly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive forgotten more than youll ever know, jaded old man.
Click to expand...


Reread your posts, you're the one who sounds bitter and jaded


----------



## G.T.

CrusaderFrank said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes all kids will fall at your alter and yearn for you to fill them with knowledge,  I would bet everything I own that you wouldn't last a day in a classroom without folding up like a cheap suit but I do hand it to you that you do talk a goo game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I homeschool my children.
> 2. Homeschool mothers volunteer to teach classes in our coops.
> I do.
> 
> So...now I own everything you owned?
> Maybe Goodwill will take it.....
> 
> 3. I challenged you earlier:
> "The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids."
> The only fallacy apparent is the mistake view that you have a brain.
> Simple enough to prove me wrong: outline how society would judge the efficacy of any system sans examinations.
> 
> Go ahead, genius."
> 
> You ran and hid, huh, girly-man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You home school?
> 
> So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?
> 
> Or wait....
> 
> In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GT stick with stuff you know. This bitter frustration of yours is really ugly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive forgotten more than youll ever know, jaded old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reread your posts, you're the one who sounds bitter and jaded
Click to expand...

I just bang the reality drum francis.

Anybody home?

Doors locked.

Lights are off.

Its ok, ill just bang louder.


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes all kids will fall at your alter and yearn for you to fill them with knowledge,  I would bet everything I own that you wouldn't last a day in a classroom without folding up like a cheap suit but I do hand it to you that you do talk a goo game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I homeschool my children.
> 2. Homeschool mothers volunteer to teach classes in our coops.
> I do.
> 
> So...now I own everything you owned?
> Maybe Goodwill will take it.....
> 
> 3. I challenged you earlier:
> "The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids."
> The only fallacy apparent is the mistake view that you have a brain.
> Simple enough to prove me wrong: outline how society would judge the efficacy of any system sans examinations.
> 
> Go ahead, genius."
> 
> You ran and hid, huh, girly-man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You home school?
> 
> So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?
> 
> Or wait....
> 
> In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question....
> 
> 
> How important is the fact that you have a 75 IQ in explaining your lack of respect for your betters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you escape your white jacket?
> 
> Youre a full time message board poster slash propogandist and claim you also home school someone?
> 
> My fucking eye.
Click to expand...




G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes all kids will fall at your alter and yearn for you to fill them with knowledge,  I would bet everything I own that you wouldn't last a day in a classroom without folding up like a cheap suit but I do hand it to you that you do talk a goo game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I homeschool my children.
> 2. Homeschool mothers volunteer to teach classes in our coops.
> I do.
> 
> So...now I own everything you owned?
> Maybe Goodwill will take it.....
> 
> 3. I challenged you earlier:
> "The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids."
> The only fallacy apparent is the mistake view that you have a brain.
> Simple enough to prove me wrong: outline how society would judge the efficacy of any system sans examinations.
> 
> Go ahead, genius."
> 
> You ran and hid, huh, girly-man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You home school?
> 
> So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?
> 
> Or wait....
> 
> In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question....
> 
> 
> How important is the fact that you have a 75 IQ in explaining your lack of respect for your betters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you escape your white jacket?
> 
> Youre a full time message board poster slash propogandist and claim you also home school someone?
> 
> My fucking eye.
Click to expand...



I have to stop referring to you as a moron.....it seems that morons been organizing a petition to have me stop associating them with you.


----------



## G.T.

Blah blah blah poorly executed insult.

Blah blah copy paste someone else's thoughts.

Is that a cogent summary of your existence here, pc? Seems to be the consensus. Perception/reality and all that.


----------



## G.T.

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes all kids will fall at your alter and yearn for you to fill them with knowledge,  I would bet everything I own that you wouldn't last a day in a classroom without folding up like a cheap suit but I do hand it to you that you do talk a goo game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I homeschool my children.
> 2. Homeschool mothers volunteer to teach classes in our coops.
> I do.
> 
> So...now I own everything you owned?
> Maybe Goodwill will take it.....
> 
> 3. I challenged you earlier:
> "The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids."
> The only fallacy apparent is the mistake view that you have a brain.
> Simple enough to prove me wrong: outline how society would judge the efficacy of any system sans examinations.
> 
> Go ahead, genius."
> 
> You ran and hid, huh, girly-man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You home school?
> 
> So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?
> 
> Or wait....
> 
> In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question....
> 
> 
> How important is the fact that you have a 75 IQ in explaining your lack of respect for your betters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you escape your white jacket?
> 
> Youre a full time message board poster slash propogandist and claim you also home school someone?
> 
> My fucking eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes all kids will fall at your alter and yearn for you to fill them with knowledge,  I would bet everything I own that you wouldn't last a day in a classroom without folding up like a cheap suit but I do hand it to you that you do talk a goo game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I homeschool my children.
> 2. Homeschool mothers volunteer to teach classes in our coops.
> I do.
> 
> So...now I own everything you owned?
> Maybe Goodwill will take it.....
> 
> 3. I challenged you earlier:
> "The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids."
> The only fallacy apparent is the mistake view that you have a brain.
> Simple enough to prove me wrong: outline how society would judge the efficacy of any system sans examinations.
> 
> Go ahead, genius."
> 
> You ran and hid, huh, girly-man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You home school?
> 
> So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?
> 
> Or wait....
> 
> In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question....
> 
> 
> How important is the fact that you have a 75 IQ in explaining your lack of respect for your betters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you escape your white jacket?
> 
> Youre a full time message board poster slash propogandist and claim you also home school someone?
> 
> My fucking eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to stop referring to you as a moron.....it seems that morons been organizing a petition to have me stop associating them with you.
Click to expand...

"Morons been"


Home schooled?


----------



## Roadrunner

PoliticalChic said:


> I'd pick the time frame at about two generations since the Left, *Liberalism, Inc., has assumed total control of the American education industry......*
> 
> ...and since then we've witnessed American student's scores on international tests plummet.
> 
> Depressing, huh?
> 
> One Liberal plan after another....from self-esteem movement, to the 'mastery' movement, to discipline protocols based on skin-color.....
> *...abject failures all.*
> 
> *But no longer!*
> 
> American (Liberal) educators have finally *found a way to raise student's scores!*
> Finally......an endeavor that works! It works with every ethnicity....every age....every ability!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one teeny-weeny problem......
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  "11 former Atlanta educators convicted in cheating scandal
> 
> 2. ATLANTA (AP) — In one of the biggest cheating scandals of its kind in the U.S., ... public school educators were convicted Wednesday of* racketeering for their role in a scheme to inflate students' scores on standardized exams.*
> 
> 3. ... *teachers, a principal and other administrators, *were accused of falsifying test results to collect bonuses or keep their jobs in
> the 50,000-student Atlanta school system.
> 
> 4. The racketeering charges carry up to 20 years in prison.
> 
> 5. ....* absolutely the biggest development in American education law since forever,*" said University of Georgia law professor Ron Carlson.
> 
> 6. ....as far back as 2005,* educators fed answers to students or erased and changed answers on tests after they were turned in. Evidence of cheating was found in 44 schools with nearly 180 educators involved, *and teachers who tried to report it were threatened with retaliation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Similar cheating scandals have erupted in *Philadelphia, Washington, D.C., Nevada and other public school systems *around the country in recent years,...."
> 11 former Atlanta educators convicted in cheating scandal - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side....
> .....what better way to produce reliable Democrat voters?





What did you expect when bonuses were offered for just doing your job the right way?


----------



## Conservative65

G.T. said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I homeschool my children.
> 2. Homeschool mothers volunteer to teach classes in our coops.
> I do.
> 
> So...now I own everything you owned?
> Maybe Goodwill will take it.....
> 
> 3. I challenged you earlier:
> "The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids."
> The only fallacy apparent is the mistake view that you have a brain.
> Simple enough to prove me wrong: outline how society would judge the efficacy of any system sans examinations.
> 
> Go ahead, genius."
> 
> You ran and hid, huh, girly-man?
> 
> 
> 
> You home school?
> 
> So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?
> 
> Or wait....
> 
> In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GT stick with stuff you know. This bitter frustration of yours is really ugly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive forgotten more than youll ever know, jaded old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reread your posts, you're the one who sounds bitter and jaded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just bang the reality drum francis.
> 
> Anybody home?
> 
> Doors locked.
> 
> Lights are off.
> 
> Its ok, ill just bang louder.
Click to expand...


Let's see here.  You claim no one is home, the lights are off, and the doors are locked yet you state you will bang louder.  Sounds to me as if you're the idiot continuing to knock knowing no one is at home expecting someone to answer the door.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

G.T. said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I homeschool my children.
> 2. Homeschool mothers volunteer to teach classes in our coops.
> I do.
> 
> So...now I own everything you owned?
> Maybe Goodwill will take it.....
> 
> 3. I challenged you earlier:
> "The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids."
> The only fallacy apparent is the mistake view that you have a brain.
> Simple enough to prove me wrong: outline how society would judge the efficacy of any system sans examinations.
> 
> Go ahead, genius."
> 
> You ran and hid, huh, girly-man?
> 
> 
> 
> You home school?
> 
> So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?
> 
> Or wait....
> 
> In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GT stick with stuff you know. This bitter frustration of yours is really ugly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive forgotten more than youll ever know, jaded old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reread your posts, you're the one who sounds bitter and jaded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just bang the reality drum francis.
> 
> Anybody home?
> 
> Doors locked.
> 
> Lights are off.
> 
> Its ok, ill just bang louder.
Click to expand...


It's your reality, you're the one who's nasty and bitter.

PC's kids probably make a mockery of the notion of "Grade level" and she has the courage to say "no" to our "Educational" system

Good for her


----------



## G.T.

CrusaderFrank said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You home school?
> 
> So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?
> 
> Or wait....
> 
> In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GT stick with stuff you know. This bitter frustration of yours is really ugly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive forgotten more than youll ever know, jaded old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reread your posts, you're the one who sounds bitter and jaded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just bang the reality drum francis.
> 
> Anybody home?
> 
> Doors locked.
> 
> Lights are off.
> 
> Its ok, ill just bang louder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's your reality, you're the one who's nasty and bitter.
> 
> PC's kids probably make a mockery of the notion of "Grade level" and she has the courage to say "no" to our "Educational" system
> 
> Good for her
Click to expand...

You try too hard dude.

If youre thirsty for pc....pm her. This is getting awkward.


----------



## initforme

Homeschooling is a personal choice, and I respect that choice.  However, there are many high quality public schools in our state and my children attended them and were well prepped for college and now they all have degrees that have helped them become successful.  The only indoctrination I saw was that they said the pledge every day.  But I can live with that.   The teachers did an excellent job.   The view that all schools are bad and indoctrination camps is both short sighted and frankly the sign of an extremist point of view.


----------



## regent

CrusaderFrank said:


> I attended public school in the Bronx back when we would read Dante. My 7th grade class was at least a whole order of magnitude smarter than the the current average Democrat Big City High School 'Graduate'



Since most of us have gone to school we consider ourselves somewhat knowledgeable on education. Your class may have read Dante because it was able to read Dante. Another class at the same time might have been reading Mickey Mouse and Pluto. All students are not the same, for every student with an IQ over 100, another has an IQ below 100. It is that belief that all students are the same, sort of an interchangeable part that can be wrong.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I attended public school in the Bronx back when we would read Dante. My 7th grade class was at least a whole order of magnitude smarter than the the current average Democrat Big City High School 'Graduate'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since most of us have gone to school we consider ourselves somewhat knowledgeable on education. Your class may have read Dante because it was able to read Dante. Another class at the same time might have been reading Mickey Mouse and Pluto. All students are not the same, for every student with an IQ over 100, another has an IQ below 100. It is that belief that all students are the same, sort of an interchangeable part that can be wrong.
Click to expand...



If you are suggesting that the education today is of the same quality as that of a generation or two ago....
...that would identify you as a member of the second IQ-category in your post.

Liberal domination of the education system has ended any possibility of excellence simply because knowledge is secondary to social engineering.


----------



## PoliticalChic

initforme said:


> Homeschooling is a personal choice, and I respect that choice.  However, there are many high quality public schools in our state and my children attended them and were well prepped for college and now they all have degrees that have helped them become successful.  The only indoctrination I saw was that they said the pledge every day.  But I can live with that.   The teachers did an excellent job.   The view that all schools are bad and indoctrination camps is both short sighted and frankly the sign of an extremist point of view.





Based on your side-stepping of the demand that you support your view that testing is not a requirement of education, but rather a detriment, one would be led to believe that you have never realized how absurd your claim was.

Don't embarrass yourself like that again.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

regent said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I attended public school in the Bronx back when we would read Dante. My 7th grade class was at least a whole order of magnitude smarter than the the current average Democrat Big City High School 'Graduate'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since most of us have gone to school we consider ourselves somewhat knowledgeable on education. Your class may have read Dante because it was able to read Dante. Another class at the same time might have been reading Mickey Mouse and Pluto. All students are not the same, for every student with an IQ over 100, another has an IQ below 100. It is that belief that all students are the same, sort of an interchangeable part that can be wrong.
Click to expand...


Today, NYC Graduates students who can't read comic books


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I attended public school in the Bronx back when we would read Dante. My 7th grade class was at least a whole order of magnitude smarter than the the current average Democrat Big City High School 'Graduate'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since most of us have gone to school we consider ourselves somewhat knowledgeable on education. Your class may have read Dante because it was able to read Dante. Another class at the same time might have been reading Mickey Mouse and Pluto. All students are not the same, for every student with an IQ over 100, another has an IQ below 100. It is that belief that all students are the same, sort of an interchangeable part that can be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today, NYC Graduates students who can't read comic books
Click to expand...



And here is the cause in action:

. "*The Plot Against Merit..*..Seeking racial balance,* liberal advocates want to water down admissions standards at New York’s elite high schools*.

 New York’s specialized high schools, including Stuyvesant and the equally storied Bronx High School of Science, along with Brooklyn Technical High School and five smaller schools, have produced 14 Nobel Laureates—more than most countries. For more than 70 years, admission to these schools has been based upon a competitive examination of math, verbal, and logical reasoning skills. 


 ...troubled by declining black and Hispanic enrollment at the schools, opponents of the exam have resurfaced. The NAACP Legal Defense Fund has filed a civil rights complaint challenging the admissions process. A bill in Albany to eliminate the test requirement has garnered the support...[and] new New York City mayor Bill de Blasio, whose son, Dante, attends Brooklyn Tech, has called for *changing the admissions criteria. The mayor argues that relying solely on the test creates a “rich-get-richer” dynamic that benefits the wealthy, who can afford expensive test preparation."
The Plot Against Merit by Dennis Saffran City Journal Summer 2014


The Left-wing ‘trinity’= race, gender, class.

Education doesn't fit.*


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I attended public school in the Bronx back when we would read Dante. My 7th grade class was at least a whole order of magnitude smarter than the the current average Democrat Big City High School 'Graduate'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since most of us have gone to school we consider ourselves somewhat knowledgeable on education. Your class may have read Dante because it was able to read Dante. Another class at the same time might have been reading Mickey Mouse and Pluto. All students are not the same, for every student with an IQ over 100, another has an IQ below 100. It is that belief that all students are the same, sort of an interchangeable part that can be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are suggesting that the education today is of the same quality as that of a generation or two ago....
> ...that would identify you as a member of the second IQ-category in your post.
> 
> Liberal domination of the education system has ended any possibility of excellence simply because knowledge is secondary to social engineering.
Click to expand...

Of course it's not the same. The percentage of illiterate students in the US in 1870 was 20.0 today it is about 0.6. If there was a liberal idea on education it was that education be extended to all Americans.
At one time school districts simply eased out those students that were not as capable as they would prefer. My high school had had a 75% dropout rate. Can't cut it, and out you go. Those dropouts, voluntary or not, caused some problems on the streets and juvenile delinquency became a problem. More pressure was put on school boards to keep kids in school-no matter. America was given a choice, try to educate all of our young or only the more able, and we seemed to have chosen all. Was that was the social engineering you refered to?


----------



## Agit8r

PoliticalChic said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say about a third of teachers I had were liberal. Perhaps a quarter conservative or libertarian, and the rest indeterminate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post of yours seems a diaphanous attempt to deny that the 'education industry' is a wholly owned subsidiary of Liberalism, Inc.
> 
> 'Fess up....and stick to the truth.
Click to expand...


Tell that to the textbook companies


----------



## initforme

Ok PC,

Why do you have to name call everyone who has a differing opinion of you.  We all know you hate all public schools and school teachers(even the good ones).   I never said nbot to test, I said that right now there is too much emphasis on it   It is ONE aspect of teaching.   And what is your answer to those kids who totally disrupt classrooms and never try?  I suppose you think you could teach them and make their test scores high.  I dare say if the southern conservatives get ahold of education we look like Mississippi, Texas, Alabama, Georgia, etc.   And we learn that slavery was good, Lincoln was not a good prez, etc.  Don't embarrass yourself making those broad generalizations again.   Oh I forgot, Joe McCarthy was correct on all counts too.


----------



## PoliticalChic

initforme said:


> Ok PC,
> 
> Why do you have to name call everyone who has a differing opinion of you.  We all know you hate all public schools and school teachers(even the good ones).   I never said nbot to test, I said that right now there is too much emphasis on it   It is ONE aspect of teaching.   And what is your answer to those kids who totally disrupt classrooms and never try?  I suppose you think you could teach them and make their test scores high.  I dare say if the southern conservatives get ahold of education we look like Mississippi, Texas, Alabama, Georgia, etc.   And we learn that slavery was good, Lincoln was not a good prez, etc.  Don't embarrass yourself making those broad generalizations again.   Oh I forgot, Joe McCarthy was correct on all counts too.




1. "Why do you have to name call everyone who has a differing opinion of you."
Au contraire.
I correctly identify all who post absurdities, as you did, and fail to attempt to support their opinion.

2."We all know you hate all public schools and school teachers(even the good ones)."
We"?
"Did you have a meeting before you posted?
Or is this "reporting" on the level of elementary-school gossip: "Everyone hates you"?

Watch me identify you correctly...again...as an imbecile: can you find any post of mine that states that I hate all teachers?


3. "I never said nbot to test, I said that right now there is too much emphasis on it..."
I applaud your retreat.

4. "And what is your answer to those kids who totally disrupt classrooms and never try?  I suppose you think you could teach them and make their test scores high."
Why, remove them, of course.

5. "I dare say if the southern conservatives get ahold of education we look like Mississippi, Texas, Alabama, Georgia, etc. "
Southern conservatives?
The South was always a Democrat stronghold. Those were the folks that brought you Jim Crow, segregation, and lynching.
Clearly I was correct about you being an imbecile.

6. "Oh I forgot, Joe McCarthy was correct on all counts too."
I don't know what point you are attempting here...but he was correct.
You, being an imbecile, don't recognize that....but it is easily brought home with another challenge at which you will fail:
I dare you to find one non-communist whose life McCarthy "ruined."
I ask that regularly because you imbeciles can't find one.


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok PC,
> 
> Why do you have to name call everyone who has a differing opinion of you.  We all know you hate all public schools and school teachers(even the good ones).   I never said nbot to test, I said that right now there is too much emphasis on it   It is ONE aspect of teaching.   And what is your answer to those kids who totally disrupt classrooms and never try?  I suppose you think you could teach them and make their test scores high.  I dare say if the southern conservatives get ahold of education we look like Mississippi, Texas, Alabama, Georgia, etc.   And we learn that slavery was good, Lincoln was not a good prez, etc.  Don't embarrass yourself making those broad generalizations again.   Oh I forgot, Joe McCarthy was correct on all counts too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Why do you have to name call everyone who has a differing opinion of you."
> Au contraire.
> I correctly identify all who post absurdities, as you did, and fail to attempt to support their opinion.
> 
> 2."We all know you hate all public schools and school teachers(even the good ones)."
> We"?
> "Did you have a meeting before you posted?
> Or is this "reporting" on the level of elementary-school gossip: "Everyone hates you"?
> 
> Watch me identify you correctly...again...as an imbecile: can you find any post of mine that states that I hate all teachers?
> 
> 
> 3. "I never said nbot to test, I said that right now there is too much emphasis on it..."
> I applaud your retreat.
> 
> 4. "And what is your answer to those kids who totally disrupt classrooms and never try?  I suppose you think you could teach them and make their test scores high."
> Why, remove them, of course.
> 
> 5. "I dare say if the southern conservatives get ahold of education we look like Mississippi, Texas, Alabama, Georgia, etc. "
> Southern conservatives?
> The South was always a Democrat stronghold. Those were the folks that brought you Jim Crow, segregation, and lynching.
> Clearly I was correct about you being an imbecile.
> 
> 6. "Oh I forgot, Joe McCarthy was correct on all counts too."
> I don't know what point you are attempting here...but he was correct.
> You, being an imbecile, don't recognize that....but it is easily brought home with another challenge at which you will fail:
> I dare you to find one non-communist whose life McCarthy "ruined."
> I ask that regularly because you imbeciles can't find one.
Click to expand...

Of course not, if McCarthy ruined a non-communist's life that is proof the person was a communist.


----------



## Roadrunner

CrusaderFrank said:


> I attended public school in the Bronx back when we would read Dante. My 7th grade class was at least a whole order of magnitude smarter than the the current average Democrat Big City High School 'Graduate'


I am sure they still study Dante.

Dante Rapper Facebook


----------



## Roadrunner

regent said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I attended public school in the Bronx back when we would read Dante. My 7th grade class was at least a whole order of magnitude smarter than the the current average Democrat Big City High School 'Graduate'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since most of us have gone to school we consider ourselves somewhat knowledgeable on education. Your class may have read Dante because it was able to read Dante. Another class at the same time might have been reading Mickey Mouse and Pluto. All students are not the same, for every student with an IQ over 100, another has an IQ below 100. It is that belief that all students are the same, sort of an interchangeable part that can be wrong.
Click to expand...

NO CHILD ALLOWED AHEAD geared the public school classroom to the lowest ability kid in the room, even if that kid was only there to give the Special Ed teacher a planning period.


----------



## Roadrunner

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok PC,
> 
> Why do you have to name call everyone who has a differing opinion of you.  We all know you hate all public schools and school teachers(even the good ones).   I never said nbot to test, I said that right now there is too much emphasis on it   It is ONE aspect of teaching.   And what is your answer to those kids who totally disrupt classrooms and never try?  I suppose you think you could teach them and make their test scores high.  I dare say if the southern conservatives get ahold of education we look like Mississippi, Texas, Alabama, Georgia, etc.   And we learn that slavery was good, Lincoln was not a good prez, etc.  Don't embarrass yourself making those broad generalizations again.   Oh I forgot, Joe McCarthy was correct on all counts too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Why do you have to name call everyone who has a differing opinion of you."
> Au contraire.
> I correctly identify all who post absurdities, as you did, and fail to attempt to support their opinion.
> 
> 2."We all know you hate all public schools and school teachers(even the good ones)."
> We"?
> "Did you have a meeting before you posted?
> Or is this "reporting" on the level of elementary-school gossip: "Everyone hates you"?
> 
> Watch me identify you correctly...again...as an imbecile: can you find any post of mine that states that I hate all teachers?
> 
> 
> 3. "I never said nbot to test, I said that right now there is too much emphasis on it..."
> I applaud your retreat.
> 
> 4. "And what is your answer to those kids who totally disrupt classrooms and never try?  I suppose you think you could teach them and make their test scores high."
> Why, remove them, of course.
> 
> 5. "I dare say if the southern conservatives get ahold of education we look like Mississippi, Texas, Alabama, Georgia, etc. "
> Southern conservatives?
> The South was always a Democrat stronghold. Those were the folks that brought you Jim Crow, segregation, and lynching.
> Clearly I was correct about you being an imbecile.
> 
> 6. "Oh I forgot, Joe McCarthy was correct on all counts too."
> I don't know what point you are attempting here...but he was correct.
> You, being an imbecile, don't recognize that....but it is easily brought home with another challenge at which you will fail:
> I dare you to find one non-communist whose life McCarthy "ruined."
> I ask that regularly because you imbeciles can't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not, if McCarthy ruined a non-communist's life that is proof the person was a communist.
Click to expand...

Would you name a few non-communists whose lives were ruined by McCarthy?

I was pretty young then.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok PC,
> 
> Why do you have to name call everyone who has a differing opinion of you.  We all know you hate all public schools and school teachers(even the good ones).   I never said nbot to test, I said that right now there is too much emphasis on it   It is ONE aspect of teaching.   And what is your answer to those kids who totally disrupt classrooms and never try?  I suppose you think you could teach them and make their test scores high.  I dare say if the southern conservatives get ahold of education we look like Mississippi, Texas, Alabama, Georgia, etc.   And we learn that slavery was good, Lincoln was not a good prez, etc.  Don't embarrass yourself making those broad generalizations again.   Oh I forgot, Joe McCarthy was correct on all counts too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Why do you have to name call everyone who has a differing opinion of you."
> Au contraire.
> I correctly identify all who post absurdities, as you did, and fail to attempt to support their opinion.
> 
> 2."We all know you hate all public schools and school teachers(even the good ones)."
> We"?
> "Did you have a meeting before you posted?
> Or is this "reporting" on the level of elementary-school gossip: "Everyone hates you"?
> 
> Watch me identify you correctly...again...as an imbecile: can you find any post of mine that states that I hate all teachers?
> 
> 
> 3. "I never said nbot to test, I said that right now there is too much emphasis on it..."
> I applaud your retreat.
> 
> 4. "And what is your answer to those kids who totally disrupt classrooms and never try?  I suppose you think you could teach them and make their test scores high."
> Why, remove them, of course.
> 
> 5. "I dare say if the southern conservatives get ahold of education we look like Mississippi, Texas, Alabama, Georgia, etc. "
> Southern conservatives?
> The South was always a Democrat stronghold. Those were the folks that brought you Jim Crow, segregation, and lynching.
> Clearly I was correct about you being an imbecile.
> 
> 6. "Oh I forgot, Joe McCarthy was correct on all counts too."
> I don't know what point you are attempting here...but he was correct.
> You, being an imbecile, don't recognize that....but it is easily brought home with another challenge at which you will fail:
> I dare you to find one non-communist whose life McCarthy "ruined."
> I ask that regularly because you imbeciles can't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not, if McCarthy ruined a non-communist's life that is proof the person was a communist.
Click to expand...




Tap-dancing, reggie?

We both know that *McCarthy never "ruined" any who weren't communists*.....you know, folks who were perfectly copacetic with Ukrainian children having to eat their shoes.


Anytime you want to try the challenge......

...double-dog dare ya.'


----------



## initforme

McCarthy was a drunk and did accuse several innocent people as communists although he had zero proof.  Try again.  He should have been thrown inn jail for what he did.  He was a coward.


----------



## Roadrunner

initforme said:


> McCarthy was a drunk and did accuse several innocent people as communists although he had zero proof.  Try again.  He should have been thrown inn jail for what he did.  He was a coward.


Name them.

Alger Hiss, the Rosenbergs?????


----------



## initforme

Research own Lattimore and val Lorain to start.  McCarthy was a grandstander looking for some fame.  He died a drunk. Gave Wisconsin a bad name.


----------



## PoliticalChic

initforme said:


> McCarthy was a drunk and did accuse several innocent people as communists although he had zero proof.  Try again.  He should have been thrown inn jail for what he did.  He was a coward.




"McCarthy was a drunk and did accuse several innocent people as communists although he had zero proof."

But....you failed to include any name....

Why is that? 
Oh...because you are one of the brain-dead, indoctrinated simpletons that are known a 'reliable Democrat voters.'

"McCarthy was a drunk and did accuse several innocent people as communists although he had zero proof."
There are none.
You're just too stupid to realize that you've been skewered.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Conservative65 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You home school?
> 
> So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?
> 
> Or wait....
> 
> In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GT stick with stuff you know. This bitter frustration of yours is really ugly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive forgotten more than youll ever know, jaded old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reread your posts, you're the one who sounds bitter and jaded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just bang the reality drum francis.
> 
> Anybody home?
> 
> Doors locked.
> 
> Lights are off.
> 
> Its ok, ill just bang louder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see here.  You claim no one is home, the lights are off, and the doors are locked yet you state you will bang louder.  Sounds to me as if you're the idiot continuing to knock knowing no one is at home expecting someone to answer the door.
Click to expand...


good catch 

--LOL


----------



## PoliticalChic

initforme said:


> Research own Lattimore and val Lorain to start.  McCarthy was a grandstander looking for some fame.  He died a drunk. Gave Wisconsin a bad name.




No one researches better than I.
That's why I'm never wrong...especially about you being a dunce.

"Research own Lattimore..."
Been there, done that.

1. Lattimore had conferred (during the Hitler-Stalin pact) with the Soviet ambassador about Lattimore's upcoming assignment as President Roosevelt's adviser to Chiang-Kai-Shek — then trying to fend off the Communist revolution in his country.


Credible testimony revealed "five episodes" wherein Lattimore — within the Politburo of the Communist Party — "participated as a full participant in the conspiracy."
A former brigadier-general in the Soviet military intelligence testified to having been told that "Lattimore was one of our men."
On page 218 of the McCarran committee's voluminous report of its year-long investigation, this bottom line: "[T]he subcommittee can come to no other conclusion but that *Lattimore was for some time beginning in the 1930s a conscious, articulate instrument of the Soviet conspiracy."    * The documented truth about the McCarthy investigations
2. There was* Owen Lattimore, the ardently pro-Communist director of OWI's (Office of War Information) Pacific operations.* Chiang Kai-shek conveyed to the FBI in 1948 he believed  Lattimore, while acting as his Roosevelt-supplied wartime adviser, was supplying information to communist forces, and Alexander Barmine knew of Lattimore as a Soviet agent.                                                                                M. Stanton Evans, "Blacklisted by History," p.393-395.

a.  Barmine identified *Lattimore, *and Joseph F. Barnes, OWI assistant director of overseas reporting.                                                                  Lawrence Journal-World - Google News Archive Search

3. " Even *the truth about Owen Lattimore,* the most famous of McCarthy's "victims," has finally come out, thanks to a former Chinese espionage agent's memoirs and declassified FBI files, which go a long way to vindicate McCarthy's original charges. In retrospect, the cause McCarthy made his own — anticommunism — has proved to be more valid and durable than the basic assumptions of his _anti_-anti-Communist critics."
Joseph McCarthy



And...as far as being "ruined"....Liberals always take care of communists:

4. Lattimore was found to be a “conscious, articulate instrument of the Soviet conspiracy” by a unanimous Senate committee (William F. Buckley and Brent Bozell, _McCarty and His Enemies_, p. 274, quoting the _Congressional Record_) 

*As far as his life being ruined, “When Lattimore was indicted, Johns Hopkins put him on leave with pay. He continued to have use of his office and secretary but taught no classes.”* Owen Lattimore and the Loss of China d0e11129  
He also lectured at Harvard.



Smashed that custard pie in your kisser, huh?


----------



## Moonglow

The entire school system has been taken over by liberals,,,I doubt that would pass by a conservative logic professor...


----------



## Conservative65

jon_berzerk said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> GT stick with stuff you know. This bitter frustration of yours is really ugly
> 
> 
> 
> Ive forgotten more than youll ever know, jaded old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reread your posts, you're the one who sounds bitter and jaded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just bang the reality drum francis.
> 
> Anybody home?
> 
> Doors locked.
> 
> Lights are off.
> 
> Its ok, ill just bang louder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see here.  You claim no one is home, the lights are off, and the doors are locked yet you state you will bang louder.  Sounds to me as if you're the idiot continuing to knock knowing no one is at home expecting someone to answer the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good catch
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...


Only an idiot would continue to bang on a door admitting no one was at home.


----------



## PoliticalChic

initforme said:


> Research own Lattimore and val Lorain to start.  McCarthy was a grandstander looking for some fame.  He died a drunk. Gave Wisconsin a bad name.




Val Lorwin, you dope.

A friend of Lorwin's turned him in as a communist....so there was evidence.
Lorwin admitted to being a member of the Socialist Party.


1.  ↑In December, 1945, Lorwin became employed with the State Department. He quickly became Chief of the State Department's European Division of International Labor, Social, and Health Affairs. After that, he became a labor economist for the State Department. On February 5, 1952, approximately one year after theTyding's Committeecleared Lorwin, the State Department suspended him. On March 28, 1952, he was restored to full duty, and in June 1952, was formally cleared of all charges regarding security or loyalty issues. Shortly thereafter, Lorwin resigned, and went to work for the University of Chicago as an assistant professor of social sciences and industrial relations. According to Buckley,* "on December 4, 1953, a Federal Grand Jury handed down an indictment of Lorwin, charging that he had lied under oath in claiming (1) that he had never been a member of the Communist Party, (2) that he had never carried a Communist Party card, and (3) that he had never held a Communist Party meeting in his home. *(Buckley, Jr., William F. and Bozell, L. Brent (1954, 1995 Printing).McCarthy & His Enemies, The Record And Its Meaning. Regnery Publishing Inc..ISBN 0-89526-472-2.McCarthy, Joseph (1953).Major Speeches and Debates of Senator Joe McCarthy Delivered in the United States Senate, 1950-1951. U. S. Government Printing Office.ISBN 0-87968-308-2.McCarthy, Joseph (1952).McCarthyism: The Fight for America: Documented Answers to Questions Asked by Friend and Foe. The Devin-Adair Company. ASIN B0007DRBZ2.)


----------



## jon_berzerk

Conservative65 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive forgotten more than youll ever know, jaded old man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reread your posts, you're the one who sounds bitter and jaded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just bang the reality drum francis.
> 
> Anybody home?
> 
> Doors locked.
> 
> Lights are off.
> 
> Its ok, ill just bang louder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see here.  You claim no one is home, the lights are off, and the doors are locked yet you state you will bang louder.  Sounds to me as if you're the idiot continuing to knock knowing no one is at home expecting someone to answer the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good catch
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would continue to bang on a door admitting no one was at home.
Click to expand...

--LOL

true


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> The entire school system has been taken over by liberals,,,I doubt that would pass by a conservative logic professor...





Drop-draws....your posts are becoming more and more inarticulate.

*The answer to this last question will determine whether you are drunk or insane. Was Mickey Mouse a cat or a dog?*


----------



## G.T.

Conservative65 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive forgotten more than youll ever know, jaded old man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reread your posts, you're the one who sounds bitter and jaded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just bang the reality drum francis.
> 
> Anybody home?
> 
> Doors locked.
> 
> Lights are off.
> 
> Its ok, ill just bang louder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see here.  You claim no one is home, the lights are off, and the doors are locked yet you state you will bang louder.  Sounds to me as if you're the idiot continuing to knock knowing no one is at home expecting someone to answer the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good catch
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would continue to bang on a door admitting no one was at home.
Click to expand...

Do i have to assume that you two dopes didnt know i wasnt being literal?

Really?

Really?

You think i literally went to crusaderfranks house and knocked on the door, and youre calling me the idiot? 

WOW


----------



## Conservative65

G.T. said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reread your posts, you're the one who sounds bitter and jaded
> 
> 
> 
> I just bang the reality drum francis.
> 
> Anybody home?
> 
> Doors locked.
> 
> Lights are off.
> 
> Its ok, ill just bang louder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see here.  You claim no one is home, the lights are off, and the doors are locked yet you state you will bang louder.  Sounds to me as if you're the idiot continuing to knock knowing no one is at home expecting someone to answer the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good catch
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would continue to bang on a door admitting no one was at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do i have to assume that you two dopes didnt know i wasnt being literal?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Really?
> 
> You think i literally went to crusaderfranks house and knocked on the door, and youre calling me the idiot?
> 
> WOW
Click to expand...


You think I believe you literally went to his house and knocked and you call me an idiot?   Perhaps I should have made it more simple for a fucking moron like you and put knocked in quotes.  When I deal with simple minds, making it simple keeps idiots like you from being confused.  Now, run along Forrest.


----------



## G.T.

Conservative65 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bang the reality drum francis.
> 
> Anybody home?
> 
> Doors locked.
> 
> Lights are off.
> 
> Its ok, ill just bang louder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see here.  You claim no one is home, the lights are off, and the doors are locked yet you state you will bang louder.  Sounds to me as if you're the idiot continuing to knock knowing no one is at home expecting someone to answer the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good catch
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would continue to bang on a door admitting no one was at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do i have to assume that you two dopes didnt know i wasnt being literal?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Really?
> 
> You think i literally went to crusaderfranks house and knocked on the door, and youre calling me the idiot?
> 
> WOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I believe you literally went to his house and knocked and you call me an idiot?   Perhaps I should have made it more simple for a fucking moron like you and put knocked in quotes.  When I deal with simple minds, making it simple keeps idiots like you from being confused.  Now, run along Forrest.
Click to expand...

You thougt it was a good quip to call me.stupid for.continuously knocking on an empty homes door so yea....

I kinda gotta assume at that point youre retarded enough to think i was being literal....retard


----------



## Conservative65

G.T. said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see here.  You claim no one is home, the lights are off, and the doors are locked yet you state you will bang louder.  Sounds to me as if you're the idiot continuing to knock knowing no one is at home expecting someone to answer the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good catch
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would continue to bang on a door admitting no one was at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do i have to assume that you two dopes didnt know i wasnt being literal?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Really?
> 
> You think i literally went to crusaderfranks house and knocked on the door, and youre calling me the idiot?
> 
> WOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I believe you literally went to his house and knocked and you call me an idiot?   Perhaps I should have made it more simple for a fucking moron like you and put knocked in quotes.  When I deal with simple minds, making it simple keeps idiots like you from being confused.  Now, run along Forrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You thougt it was a good quip to call me.stupid for.continuously knocking on an empty homes door so yea....
> 
> I kinda gotta assume at that point youre retarded enough to think i was being literal....retard
Click to expand...


That's why I said I should have put the word knock in quotes so it would easier for your simple mind to understand I knew you didn't mean literally.  

Your problem is you ASSumed and that makes you a fucking retard.  I don't know how old you are but I get the feeling your a younger, think you know it all, punk.


----------



## G.T.

Conservative65 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> good catch
> 
> --LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would continue to bang on a door admitting no one was at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do i have to assume that you two dopes didnt know i wasnt being literal?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Really?
> 
> You think i literally went to crusaderfranks house and knocked on the door, and youre calling me the idiot?
> 
> WOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I believe you literally went to his house and knocked and you call me an idiot?   Perhaps I should have made it more simple for a fucking moron like you and put knocked in quotes.  When I deal with simple minds, making it simple keeps idiots like you from being confused.  Now, run along Forrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You thougt it was a good quip to call me.stupid for.continuously knocking on an empty homes door so yea....
> 
> I kinda gotta assume at that point youre retarded enough to think i was being literal....retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I said I should have put the word knock in quotes so it would easier for your simple mind to understand I knew you didn't mean literally.
> 
> Your problem is you ASSumed and that makes you a fucking retard.  I don't know how old you are but I get the feeling your a younger, think you know it all, punk.
Click to expand...

Im not the know it all who took an alliterarion and made a quip against it which would only even make sense as a quip against it if you were taking it literally in the first place.

Youre fucking bending over backwards to devolve the collective intelligence of the board. Stop that.


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see here.  You claim no one is home, the lights are off, and the doors are locked yet you state you will bang louder.  Sounds to me as if you're the idiot continuing to knock knowing no one is at home expecting someone to answer the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good catch
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would continue to bang on a door admitting no one was at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do i have to assume that you two dopes didnt know i wasnt being literal?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Really?
> 
> You think i literally went to crusaderfranks house and knocked on the door, and youre calling me the idiot?
> 
> WOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I believe you literally went to his house and knocked and you call me an idiot?   Perhaps I should have made it more simple for a fucking moron like you and put knocked in quotes.  When I deal with simple minds, making it simple keeps idiots like you from being confused.  Now, run along Forrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You thougt it was a good quip to call me.stupid for.continuously knocking on an empty homes door so yea....
> 
> I kinda gotta assume at that point youre retarded enough to think i was being literal....retard
Click to expand...






Hey...this is getting interesting!

But....for clarity.....are you actually denying that you are stupid?????

You might want to re-think that denial....I mean with all the evidence to the contrary...


Hey.....did you see my error??? I said 'think' with reference to you??????
Oh, man....I make myself laugh!


----------



## G.T.

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> good catch
> 
> --LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would continue to bang on a door admitting no one was at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do i have to assume that you two dopes didnt know i wasnt being literal?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Really?
> 
> You think i literally went to crusaderfranks house and knocked on the door, and youre calling me the idiot?
> 
> WOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I believe you literally went to his house and knocked and you call me an idiot?   Perhaps I should have made it more simple for a fucking moron like you and put knocked in quotes.  When I deal with simple minds, making it simple keeps idiots like you from being confused.  Now, run along Forrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You thougt it was a good quip to call me.stupid for.continuously knocking on an empty homes door so yea....
> 
> I kinda gotta assume at that point youre retarded enough to think i was being literal....retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...this is getting interesting!
> 
> But....for clarity.....are you actually denying that you are stupid?????
> 
> You might want to re-think that denial....I mean with all the evidence to the contrary...
> 
> 
> Hey.....did you see my error??? I said 'think' with reference to you??????
> Oh, man....I make myself laugh!
Click to expand...

Another failed attempt.....youre terrible at writing.


----------



## Conservative65

G.T. said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would continue to bang on a door admitting no one was at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Do i have to assume that you two dopes didnt know i wasnt being literal?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Really?
> 
> You think i literally went to crusaderfranks house and knocked on the door, and youre calling me the idiot?
> 
> WOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I believe you literally went to his house and knocked and you call me an idiot?   Perhaps I should have made it more simple for a fucking moron like you and put knocked in quotes.  When I deal with simple minds, making it simple keeps idiots like you from being confused.  Now, run along Forrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You thougt it was a good quip to call me.stupid for.continuously knocking on an empty homes door so yea....
> 
> I kinda gotta assume at that point youre retarded enough to think i was being literal....retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I said I should have put the word knock in quotes so it would easier for your simple mind to understand I knew you didn't mean literally.
> 
> Your problem is you ASSumed and that makes you a fucking retard.  I don't know how old you are but I get the feeling your a younger, think you know it all, punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not the know it all who took an alliterarion and made a quip against it which would only even make sense as a quip against it if you were taking it literally in the first place.
> 
> Youre fucking bending over backwards to devolve the collective intelligence of the board. Stop that.
Click to expand...


You're the one stupid enough to think I took it literally.  You're bending over backwards to try and cover your idiocy.  Maybe it's easier for you to keep your head up your ass that way.


----------



## Conservative65

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would continue to bang on a door admitting no one was at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Do i have to assume that you two dopes didnt know i wasnt being literal?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Really?
> 
> You think i literally went to crusaderfranks house and knocked on the door, and youre calling me the idiot?
> 
> WOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I believe you literally went to his house and knocked and you call me an idiot?   Perhaps I should have made it more simple for a fucking moron like you and put knocked in quotes.  When I deal with simple minds, making it simple keeps idiots like you from being confused.  Now, run along Forrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You thougt it was a good quip to call me.stupid for.continuously knocking on an empty homes door so yea....
> 
> I kinda gotta assume at that point youre retarded enough to think i was being literal....retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...this is getting interesting!
> 
> But....for clarity.....are you actually denying that you are stupid?????
> 
> You might want to re-think that denial....I mean with all the evidence to the contrary...
> 
> 
> Hey.....did you see my error??? I said 'think' with reference to you??????
> Oh, man....I make myself laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another failed attempt.....youre terrible at writing.
Click to expand...


Says the one that has failed to put the " ' " between the u and the r in you're.  I know, in typical fashion, you'll find some excuse as to why it's not necessary.  Idiots do that kind of thing.


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would continue to bang on a door admitting no one was at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Do i have to assume that you two dopes didnt know i wasnt being literal?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Really?
> 
> You think i literally went to crusaderfranks house and knocked on the door, and youre calling me the idiot?
> 
> WOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I believe you literally went to his house and knocked and you call me an idiot?   Perhaps I should have made it more simple for a fucking moron like you and put knocked in quotes.  When I deal with simple minds, making it simple keeps idiots like you from being confused.  Now, run along Forrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You thougt it was a good quip to call me.stupid for.continuously knocking on an empty homes door so yea....
> 
> I kinda gotta assume at that point youre retarded enough to think i was being literal....retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...this is getting interesting!
> 
> But....for clarity.....are you actually denying that you are stupid?????
> 
> You might want to re-think that denial....I mean with all the evidence to the contrary...
> 
> 
> Hey.....did you see my error??? I said 'think' with reference to you??????
> Oh, man....I make myself laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another failed attempt.....youre terrible at writing.
Click to expand...



Whew! Glad you didn't deny your obvious stupidity.

Now...about your lack of education: did you  run out of apostrophes?

"....youre terrible at writing."  
"...you're terrible at writing." 

Now...you may or may not be correct about 'writing'...but there is no doubt that I am always correct at telling the truth.


----------



## G.T.

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do i have to assume that you two dopes didnt know i wasnt being literal?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Really?
> 
> You think i literally went to crusaderfranks house and knocked on the door, and youre calling me the idiot?
> 
> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think I believe you literally went to his house and knocked and you call me an idiot?   Perhaps I should have made it more simple for a fucking moron like you and put knocked in quotes.  When I deal with simple minds, making it simple keeps idiots like you from being confused.  Now, run along Forrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You thougt it was a good quip to call me.stupid for.continuously knocking on an empty homes door so yea....
> 
> I kinda gotta assume at that point youre retarded enough to think i was being literal....retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...this is getting interesting!
> 
> But....for clarity.....are you actually denying that you are stupid?????
> 
> You might want to re-think that denial....I mean with all the evidence to the contrary...
> 
> 
> Hey.....did you see my error??? I said 'think' with reference to you??????
> Oh, man....I make myself laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another failed attempt.....youre terrible at writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! Glad you didn't deny your obvious stupidity.
> 
> Now...about your lack of education: did you  run out of apostrophes?
> 
> "....youre terrible at writing."
> "...you're terrible at writing."
> 
> Now...you may or may not be correct about 'writing'...but there is no doubt that I am always correct at telling the truth.
Click to expand...

If youre going to point out lazy grammar - youd have to admit hypocrisy on that front.

I can quote my quote of your quote showing just that, but you already knew that.

Youre really terrible at this.


----------



## G.T.

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I homeschool my children.
> 2. Homeschool mothers volunteer to teach classes in our coops.
> I do.
> 
> So...now I own everything you owned?
> Maybe Goodwill will take it.....
> 
> 3. I challenged you earlier:
> "The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids."
> The only fallacy apparent is the mistake view that you have a brain.
> Simple enough to prove me wrong: outline how society would judge the efficacy of any system sans examinations.
> 
> Go ahead, genius."
> 
> You ran and hid, huh, girly-man?
> 
> 
> 
> You home school?
> 
> So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?
> 
> Or wait....
> 
> In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question....
> 
> 
> How important is the fact that you have a 75 IQ in explaining your lack of respect for your betters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you escape your white jacket?
> 
> Youre a full time message board poster slash propogandist and claim you also home school someone?
> 
> My fucking eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I homeschool my children.
> 2. Homeschool mothers volunteer to teach classes in our coops.
> I do.
> 
> So...now I own everything you owned?
> Maybe Goodwill will take it.....
> 
> 3. I challenged you earlier:
> "The extreme fallacy of test scores is the new cool aid being swallowed by stupid American parents who are too busy working to properly parent their kids."
> The only fallacy apparent is the mistake view that you have a brain.
> Simple enough to prove me wrong: outline how society would judge the efficacy of any system sans examinations.
> 
> Go ahead, genius."
> 
> You ran and hid, huh, girly-man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You home school?
> 
> So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?
> 
> Or wait....
> 
> In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question....
> 
> 
> How important is the fact that you have a 75 IQ in explaining your lack of respect for your betters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you escape your white jacket?
> 
> Youre a full time message board poster slash propogandist and claim you also home school someone?
> 
> My fucking eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to stop referring to you as a moron.....it seems that morons been organizing a petition to have me stop associating them with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Morons been"
> 
> 
> Home schooled?
Click to expand...

Whistle while you work, bitch.

Continue taking L's and they'll start calling you Snoop. (I know you dont get that, lolol).


----------



## Conservative65

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think I believe you literally went to his house and knocked and you call me an idiot?   Perhaps I should have made it more simple for a fucking moron like you and put knocked in quotes.  When I deal with simple minds, making it simple keeps idiots like you from being confused.  Now, run along Forrest.
> 
> 
> 
> You thougt it was a good quip to call me.stupid for.continuously knocking on an empty homes door so yea....
> 
> I kinda gotta assume at that point youre retarded enough to think i was being literal....retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...this is getting interesting!
> 
> But....for clarity.....are you actually denying that you are stupid?????
> 
> You might want to re-think that denial....I mean with all the evidence to the contrary...
> 
> 
> Hey.....did you see my error??? I said 'think' with reference to you??????
> Oh, man....I make myself laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another failed attempt.....youre terrible at writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! Glad you didn't deny your obvious stupidity.
> 
> Now...about your lack of education: did you  run out of apostrophes?
> 
> "....youre terrible at writing."
> "...you're terrible at writing."
> 
> Now...you may or may not be correct about 'writing'...but there is no doubt that I am always correct at telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre going to point out lazy grammar - youd have to admit hypocrisy on that front.
> 
> I can quote my quote of your quote showing just that, but you already knew that.
> 
> Youre really terrible at this.
Click to expand...


So you admit you're lazy.  Most idiots are.


----------



## G.T.

Conservative65 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do i have to assume that you two dopes didnt know i wasnt being literal?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Really?
> 
> You think i literally went to crusaderfranks house and knocked on the door, and youre calling me the idiot?
> 
> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think I believe you literally went to his house and knocked and you call me an idiot?   Perhaps I should have made it more simple for a fucking moron like you and put knocked in quotes.  When I deal with simple minds, making it simple keeps idiots like you from being confused.  Now, run along Forrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You thougt it was a good quip to call me.stupid for.continuously knocking on an empty homes door so yea....
> 
> I kinda gotta assume at that point youre retarded enough to think i was being literal....retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I said I should have put the word knock in quotes so it would easier for your simple mind to understand I knew you didn't mean literally.
> 
> Your problem is you ASSumed and that makes you a fucking retard.  I don't know how old you are but I get the feeling your a younger, think you know it all, punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not the know it all who took an alliterarion and made a quip against it which would only even make sense as a quip against it if you were taking it literally in the first place.
> 
> Youre fucking bending over backwards to devolve the collective intelligence of the board. Stop that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one stupid enough to think I took it literally.  You're bending over backwards to try and cover your idiocy.  Maybe it's easier for you to keep your head up your ass that way.
Click to expand...

Lets see if I can explain it for the two morons who thought i was referring to grammar:

I was referring to content.

As evidenced by the blatantly obvious context of the post.

Youre welcome.


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You home school?
> 
> So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?
> 
> Or wait....
> 
> In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question....
> 
> 
> How important is the fact that you have a 75 IQ in explaining your lack of respect for your betters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you escape your white jacket?
> 
> Youre a full time message board poster slash propogandist and claim you also home school someone?
> 
> My fucking eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You home school?
> 
> So what do you do....send them off to read political propoganda while you sit on your duff all day on the internet posting political propoganda?
> 
> Or wait....
> 
> In honor of your never having an original thought, theyre actually constructing these OP's for you and receiving some sort of credit?
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question....
> 
> 
> How important is the fact that you have a 75 IQ in explaining your lack of respect for your betters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you escape your white jacket?
> 
> Youre a full time message board poster slash propogandist and claim you also home school someone?
> 
> My fucking eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to stop referring to you as a moron.....it seems that morons been organizing a petition to have me stop associating them with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Morons been"
> 
> 
> Home schooled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whistle while you work, bitch.
> 
> Continue taking L's and they'll start calling you Snoop. (I know you dont get that, lolol).
Click to expand...




Wow....I really got under your skin, huh?

Great.


----------



## G.T.

Conservative65 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You thougt it was a good quip to call me.stupid for.continuously knocking on an empty homes door so yea....
> 
> I kinda gotta assume at that point youre retarded enough to think i was being literal....retard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...this is getting interesting!
> 
> But....for clarity.....are you actually denying that you are stupid?????
> 
> You might want to re-think that denial....I mean with all the evidence to the contrary...
> 
> 
> Hey.....did you see my error??? I said 'think' with reference to you??????
> Oh, man....I make myself laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another failed attempt.....youre terrible at writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! Glad you didn't deny your obvious stupidity.
> 
> Now...about your lack of education: did you  run out of apostrophes?
> 
> "....youre terrible at writing."
> "...you're terrible at writing."
> 
> Now...you may or may not be correct about 'writing'...but there is no doubt that I am always correct at telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre going to point out lazy grammar - youd have to admit hypocrisy on that front.
> 
> I can quote my quote of your quote showing just that, but you already knew that.
> 
> Youre really terrible at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit you're lazy.  Most idiots are.
Click to expand...

I admit my typing on an anonymous message board is lazy, yes. Justified by the fact that this *should* mean very little to its users in the grand scheme of things, but i do understand it means so much more to certain people. 

The op, for instance? This is her full time occupation.


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...this is getting interesting!
> 
> But....for clarity.....are you actually denying that you are stupid?????
> 
> You might want to re-think that denial....I mean with all the evidence to the contrary...
> 
> 
> Hey.....did you see my error??? I said 'think' with reference to you??????
> Oh, man....I make myself laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> Another failed attempt.....youre terrible at writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! Glad you didn't deny your obvious stupidity.
> 
> Now...about your lack of education: did you  run out of apostrophes?
> 
> "....youre terrible at writing."
> "...you're terrible at writing."
> 
> Now...you may or may not be correct about 'writing'...but there is no doubt that I am always correct at telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre going to point out lazy grammar - youd have to admit hypocrisy on that front.
> 
> I can quote my quote of your quote showing just that, but you already knew that.
> 
> Youre really terrible at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit you're lazy.  Most idiots are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit my typing on an anonymous message board is lazy, yes. Justified by the fact that this *should* mean very little to its users in the grand scheme of things, but i do understand it means so much more to certain people.
> 
> The op, for instance? This is her full time occupation.
Click to expand...



Is not!
I have a job: I sit around being fantastic all day. 
I used to be a lifeguard, until some blue kid got me fired.


I also have an avocation....go ahead, get the dictionary.
I irritate you by exposing your stupidity.
I know it's mean...but so much fun.


----------



## G.T.

You may want to use your dictionary to look up irritate and projection.

Or were you calling yourself a nasty rash?

(You suck at this)


----------



## Conservative65

G.T. said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...this is getting interesting!
> 
> But....for clarity.....are you actually denying that you are stupid?????
> 
> You might want to re-think that denial....I mean with all the evidence to the contrary...
> 
> 
> Hey.....did you see my error??? I said 'think' with reference to you??????
> Oh, man....I make myself laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> Another failed attempt.....youre terrible at writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! Glad you didn't deny your obvious stupidity.
> 
> Now...about your lack of education: did you  run out of apostrophes?
> 
> "....youre terrible at writing."
> "...you're terrible at writing."
> 
> Now...you may or may not be correct about 'writing'...but there is no doubt that I am always correct at telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre going to point out lazy grammar - youd have to admit hypocrisy on that front.
> 
> I can quote my quote of your quote showing just that, but you already knew that.
> 
> Youre really terrible at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit you're lazy.  Most idiots are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit my typing on an anonymous message board is lazy, yes. Justified by the fact that this *should* mean very little to its users in the grand scheme of things, but i do understand it means so much more to certain people.
> 
> The op, for instance? This is her full time occupation.
Click to expand...


It means more than you think or are wiling to admit.  You admit you're lazy on this.  It's not something you can turn on and off like a spigot.  If you're lazy with this, you're lazy elsewhere whether you're willing to acknowledge it or not.  It's a personality trait and they don't change like the weather.  

Part of my job includes reviewing applications/resumes and interviewing.  I've had applications turned in written in pencil, with the person's address misspelled, and all sorts of other mistakes.  Since I don't personally know most turning in applications, if they give me the first impression that they're lazy or don't care, their application gets its due by being thrown in the trash.  An application is supposed to be your best especially to someone that doesn't know you.  If I get less than the best based on what's on it, they get the same in return and it's not a job.


----------



## G.T.

Cool story, bro.


----------



## G.T.

Conservative65 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another failed attempt.....youre terrible at writing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! Glad you didn't deny your obvious stupidity.
> 
> Now...about your lack of education: did you  run out of apostrophes?
> 
> "....youre terrible at writing."
> "...you're terrible at writing."
> 
> Now...you may or may not be correct about 'writing'...but there is no doubt that I am always correct at telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre going to point out lazy grammar - youd have to admit hypocrisy on that front.
> 
> I can quote my quote of your quote showing just that, but you already knew that.
> 
> Youre really terrible at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit you're lazy.  Most idiots are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit my typing on an anonymous message board is lazy, yes. Justified by the fact that this *should* mean very little to its users in the grand scheme of things, but i do understand it means so much more to certain people.
> 
> The op, for instance? This is her full time occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means more than you think or are wiling to admit.  You admit you're lazy on this.  It's not something you can turn on and off like a spigot.  If you're lazy with this, you're lazy elsewhere whether you're willing to acknowledge it or not.  It's a personality trait and they don't change like the weather.
> 
> Part of my job includes reviewing applications/resumes and interviewing.  I've had applications turned in written in pencil, with the person's address misspelled, and all sorts of other mistakes.  Since I don't personally know most turning in applications, if they give me the first impression that they're lazy or don't care, their application gets its due by being thrown in the trash.  An application is supposed to be your best especially to someone that doesn't know you.  If I get less than the best based on what's on it, they get the same in return and it's not a job.
Click to expand...

Are you lazy cuz ya spelled willing wrong, or.......dont you know how to spell it.......or.....

Whats the excuse on that one? One of your 15 cats jumped on the keyboard? Mothballs stuck up your nose? Nipple clamps on too tight?


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire school system has been taken over by liberals,,,I doubt that would pass by a conservative logic professor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop-draws....your posts are becoming more and more inarticulate.
> 
> *The answer to this last question will determine whether you are drunk or insane. Was Mickey Mouse a cat or a dog?*
Click to expand...

You having trouble seeing white?


----------



## regent

Why couldn't the liberals have left just one of the 14000 school systems in the US for conservatives? Seems pretty selfish of them, but then if the people don't want conservative school districts, who can argue? This is America.


----------



## Moonglow

G.T. said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...this is getting interesting!
> 
> But....for clarity.....are you actually denying that you are stupid?????
> 
> You might want to re-think that denial....I mean with all the evidence to the contrary...
> 
> 
> Hey.....did you see my error??? I said 'think' with reference to you??????
> Oh, man....I make myself laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> Another failed attempt.....youre terrible at writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! Glad you didn't deny your obvious stupidity.
> 
> Now...about your lack of education: did you  run out of apostrophes?
> 
> "....youre terrible at writing."
> "...you're terrible at writing."
> 
> Now...you may or may not be correct about 'writing'...but there is no doubt that I am always correct at telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre going to point out lazy grammar - youd have to admit hypocrisy on that front.
> 
> I can quote my quote of your quote showing just that, but you already knew that.
> 
> Youre really terrible at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit you're lazy.  Most idiots are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit my typing on an anonymous message board is lazy, yes. Justified by the fact that this *should* mean very little to its users in the grand scheme of things, but i do understand it means so much more to certain people.
> 
> The op, for instance? This is her full time occupation.
Click to expand...

She's posting in between kneeling on the prayer bar at mass....


----------



## Conservative65

Moonglow said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another failed attempt.....youre terrible at writing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! Glad you didn't deny your obvious stupidity.
> 
> Now...about your lack of education: did you  run out of apostrophes?
> 
> "....youre terrible at writing."
> "...you're terrible at writing."
> 
> Now...you may or may not be correct about 'writing'...but there is no doubt that I am always correct at telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre going to point out lazy grammar - youd have to admit hypocrisy on that front.
> 
> I can quote my quote of your quote showing just that, but you already knew that.
> 
> Youre really terrible at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit you're lazy.  Most idiots are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit my typing on an anonymous message board is lazy, yes. Justified by the fact that this *should* mean very little to its users in the grand scheme of things, but i do understand it means so much more to certain people.
> 
> The op, for instance? This is her full time occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's posting in between kneeling on the prayer bar at mass....
Click to expand...


Seems G.T. is the one doing the kneeling but it's not to pray.


----------



## initforme

McCarthy believed that the protestant church was a branch of the communists.   Then he went after parts of the army.   Some of his views were anti Semitic as well.   He eventually had to be censured.


----------



## PoliticalChic

initforme said:


> McCarthy believed that the protestant church was a branch of the communists.   Then he went after parts of the army.   Some of his views were anti Semitic as well.   He eventually had to be censured.




How about giving examples....so I can rip them apart, as I did earlier.


Let's not leave the previous discussion in which you were challenged to provide examples of "ruined" innocent folks by McCarthy.


And you proved a dismal failure at the attempt.


----------



## initforme

If you see him as a hero ro that's fine.  From what I have read he is anything but.  I know ALOT of people who believe the same as me.  The "red scare" was a time I lived through.


----------



## initforme

PS.  I sincerely hope you have a blessed Easter.  All the best to you and your family.


----------



## PoliticalChic

initforme said:


> If you see him as a hero ro that's fine.  From what I have read he is anything but.  I know ALOT of people who believe the same as me.  The "red scare" was a time I lived through.




Is this an admission that you are clueless?

Fine.

Take notes from the following....and never....NEVER....smear the true American hero, Senator Joseph McCarthy, again:


1.".... original source archives that have come to light in recent years suggest that,* if anything, McCarthy understated the breadth of Soviet infiltration. *These include the revelations by the former KGBChief Oleg Gordievsky, who in conjunction with the Cambridge intelligence expert Christopher Andrew, began exposing the scope of Soviet penetration in 1990, even before the USSR collapsed; the U.S. intelligence community’s Venona decryptions that began becoming public in the mid-1990s and were summarized in breathtaking detail by Herbert Romerstein and Eric Breindel; the investigative work of Jerrold and Leona Schecter, who traced the flow of Venona revelations into the Truman White House, beginning as early as 1945; the formerKGBarchivist Vasily Mitrokhin, who smuggled his files out of Moscow in 1992 (and who, in conjunction with Christopher Andrew, found astonishing the apathy of American historians regarding the KGB’s influence operations); the groundbreaking scholarship of John Earl Haynes and Harvey Klehr on the history of Communist espionage and the mulish determination of the academy not to notice it; the voluminous evidence of American treason on Moscow’s behalf amassed by Allen Weinstein and Alexander Vassiliev; the files ofFBIinvestigations and congressional hearings on Communist infiltration that have recently been declassified; and so on.


2. *No American in history has undergone as thoroughgoing a character assassination as McCarthy*. So successful has the campaign been that one senses from some quadrants on the Right both acceptance of the shopworn narrative that, in his zeal, McCarthy profoundly harmed the cause of anti-Communism and apprehension that any whiff of sympathy for McCarthy will doom conservative credibility. On the latter point, no allowance is made for the strong case* that McCarthy was overwhelmingly correct about the Communist threat—especially, the outrage that known and reasonably suspected Communists continued to work in high-ranking government positions for years after being identified as such. *"
Red herrings by Andrew C. McCarthy - The New Criterion


----------



## PoliticalChic

initforme said:


> PS.  I sincerely hope you have a blessed Easter.  All the best to you and your family.




And, the same to you and yours.


----------



## G.T.

Conservative65 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! Glad you didn't deny your obvious stupidity.
> 
> Now...about your lack of education: did you  run out of apostrophes?
> 
> "....youre terrible at writing."
> "...you're terrible at writing."
> 
> Now...you may or may not be correct about 'writing'...but there is no doubt that I am always correct at telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> If youre going to point out lazy grammar - youd have to admit hypocrisy on that front.
> 
> I can quote my quote of your quote showing just that, but you already knew that.
> 
> Youre really terrible at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit you're lazy.  Most idiots are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit my typing on an anonymous message board is lazy, yes. Justified by the fact that this *should* mean very little to its users in the grand scheme of things, but i do understand it means so much more to certain people.
> 
> The op, for instance? This is her full time occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's posting in between kneeling on the prayer bar at mass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems G.T. is the one doing the kneeling but it's not to pray.
Click to expand...

Very true that i dont pray. G'job mothballs.


----------



## Conservative65

G.T. said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If youre going to point out lazy grammar - youd have to admit hypocrisy on that front.
> 
> I can quote my quote of your quote showing just that, but you already knew that.
> 
> Youre really terrible at this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit you're lazy.  Most idiots are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit my typing on an anonymous message board is lazy, yes. Justified by the fact that this *should* mean very little to its users in the grand scheme of things, but i do understand it means so much more to certain people.
> 
> The op, for instance? This is her full time occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's posting in between kneeling on the prayer bar at mass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems G.T. is the one doing the kneeling but it's not to pray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true that i dont pray. G'job mothballs.
Click to expand...


You kneel in order to stick you head up your ass.  Got it.  At least you admit I was correct.


----------



## G.T.

Conservative65 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit you're lazy.  Most idiots are.
> 
> 
> 
> I admit my typing on an anonymous message board is lazy, yes. Justified by the fact that this *should* mean very little to its users in the grand scheme of things, but i do understand it means so much more to certain people.
> 
> The op, for instance? This is her full time occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's posting in between kneeling on the prayer bar at mass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems G.T. is the one doing the kneeling but it's not to pray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true that i dont pray. G'job mothballs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You kneel in order to stick you head up your ass.  Got it.  At least you admit I was correct.
Click to expand...

If this is your insanely immature vision of what im doing?

Good. Very good. Happy? Swell.


----------



## Conservative65

G.T. said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit my typing on an anonymous message board is lazy, yes. Justified by the fact that this *should* mean very little to its users in the grand scheme of things, but i do understand it means so much more to certain people.
> 
> The op, for instance? This is her full time occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> She's posting in between kneeling on the prayer bar at mass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems G.T. is the one doing the kneeling but it's not to pray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true that i dont pray. G'job mothballs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You kneel in order to stick you head up your ass.  Got it.  At least you admit I was correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this is your insanely immature vision of what im doing?
> 
> Good. Very good. Happy? Swell.
Click to expand...


Nothing immature about saying you do what you do.  Pucker up.


----------



## regent

McCarthy almost made the anticommunism crusade into a cheap joke. I often wondered if he believed any of his speeches, charges etc. he made. I almost felt sorry for him in the Army-McCarthy hearings, he was so pathetic. I think even the Republican Senators felt betrayed by him.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> McCarthy almost made the anticommunism crusade into a cheap joke. I often wondered if he believed any of his speeches, charges etc. he made. I almost felt sorry for him in the Army-McCarthy hearings, he was so pathetic. I think even the Republican Senators felt betrayed by him.




As usual, the slander from Rooseveltian blow-hards continues.
Unfortunately for you, the truth has come out.


" .... original source archives that have come to light in recent years suggest that, *if anything, McCarthy understated the breadth of Soviet infiltration. *These include the revelations by the former KGB Chief Oleg Gordievsky, who in conjunction with the Cambridge intelligence expert Christopher Andrew, began *exposing the scope of Soviet penetration in 1990, even before the USSR collapsed;* the U.S. intelligence community’s *Venona decryptions* that began becoming public in the mid-1990s and were summarized in breathtaking detail by Herbert Romerstein and Eric Breindel; the investigative work of Jerrold and Leona Schecter, who traced* the flow of Venona revelations into the Truman White House, beginning as early as 1945; *the former KGB archivist Vasily Mitrokhin, who smuggled his files out of Moscow in 1992 (and who, in conjunction with Christopher Andrew, found astonishing the apathy of American historians regarding the KGB’s influence operations); the groundbreaking scholarship of John Earl Haynes and Harvey Klehr on the history of Communist espionage and the mulish determination of the academy not to notice it; the voluminous evidence of American treason on Moscow’s behalf amassed by Allen Weinstein and Alexander Vassiliev; *the files of FBI investigations and congressional hearings on Communist infiltration that have recently been declassified; and so on.*

* No American in history has undergone as thoroughgoing a character assassination as McCarthy."
Red herrings by Andrew C. McCarthy - The New Criterion


Luckily, there are fewer and fewer of you dinosaurs denying the truth.

As more of the truth becomes known....so do the transgressions of you idol, Franklin Roosevelt.
*


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy almost made the anticommunism crusade into a cheap joke. I often wondered if he believed any of his speeches, charges etc. he made. I almost felt sorry for him in the Army-McCarthy hearings, he was so pathetic. I think even the Republican Senators felt betrayed by him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, the slander from Rooseveltian blow-hards continues.
> Unfortunately for you, the truth has come out.
> 
> 
> " .... original source archives that have come to light in recent years suggest that, *if anything, McCarthy understated the breadth of Soviet infiltration. *These include the revelations by the former KGB Chief Oleg Gordievsky, who in conjunction with the Cambridge intelligence expert Christopher Andrew, began *exposing the scope of Soviet penetration in 1990, even before the USSR collapsed;* the U.S. intelligence community’s *Venona decryptions* that began becoming public in the mid-1990s and were summarized in breathtaking detail by Herbert Romerstein and Eric Breindel; the investigative work of Jerrold and Leona Schecter, who traced* the flow of Venona revelations into the Truman White House, beginning as early as 1945; *the former KGB archivist Vasily Mitrokhin, who smuggled his files out of Moscow in 1992 (and who, in conjunction with Christopher Andrew, found astonishing the apathy of American historians regarding the KGB’s influence operations); the groundbreaking scholarship of John Earl Haynes and Harvey Klehr on the history of Communist espionage and the mulish determination of the academy not to notice it; the voluminous evidence of American treason on Moscow’s behalf amassed by Allen Weinstein and Alexander Vassiliev; *the files of FBI investigations and congressional hearings on Communist infiltration that have recently been declassified; and so on.*
> 
> * No American in history has undergone as thoroughgoing a character assassination as McCarthy."
> Red herrings by Andrew C. McCarthy - The New Criterion
> 
> 
> Luckily, there are fewer and fewer of you dinosaurs denying the truth.
> 
> As more of the truth becomes known....so do the transgressions of you idol, Franklin Roosevelt.*
Click to expand...

So how did it all turn out? I mean has the Senate rescinded their censure, do books on political ideology now rate McCarthy as a good  conservative, have dictionaries now changed their definition of McCarthyism? Perhaps even as important have they ever found that list of communists that McCarthy used to start his crusade?
One thing did change, however, the latest historical rating of presidents placed FDR as America's best president, number one, the biggie.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy almost made the anticommunism crusade into a cheap joke. I often wondered if he believed any of his speeches, charges etc. he made. I almost felt sorry for him in the Army-McCarthy hearings, he was so pathetic. I think even the Republican Senators felt betrayed by him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, the slander from Rooseveltian blow-hards continues.
> Unfortunately for you, the truth has come out.
> 
> 
> " .... original source archives that have come to light in recent years suggest that, *if anything, McCarthy understated the breadth of Soviet infiltration. *These include the revelations by the former KGB Chief Oleg Gordievsky, who in conjunction with the Cambridge intelligence expert Christopher Andrew, began *exposing the scope of Soviet penetration in 1990, even before the USSR collapsed;* the U.S. intelligence community’s *Venona decryptions* that began becoming public in the mid-1990s and were summarized in breathtaking detail by Herbert Romerstein and Eric Breindel; the investigative work of Jerrold and Leona Schecter, who traced* the flow of Venona revelations into the Truman White House, beginning as early as 1945; *the former KGB archivist Vasily Mitrokhin, who smuggled his files out of Moscow in 1992 (and who, in conjunction with Christopher Andrew, found astonishing the apathy of American historians regarding the KGB’s influence operations); the groundbreaking scholarship of John Earl Haynes and Harvey Klehr on the history of Communist espionage and the mulish determination of the academy not to notice it; the voluminous evidence of American treason on Moscow’s behalf amassed by Allen Weinstein and Alexander Vassiliev; *the files of FBI investigations and congressional hearings on Communist infiltration that have recently been declassified; and so on.*
> 
> * No American in history has undergone as thoroughgoing a character assassination as McCarthy."
> Red herrings by Andrew C. McCarthy - The New Criterion
> 
> 
> Luckily, there are fewer and fewer of you dinosaurs denying the truth.
> 
> As more of the truth becomes known....so do the transgressions of you idol, Franklin Roosevelt.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did it all turn out? I mean has the Senate rescinded their censure, do books on political ideology now rate McCarthy as a good  conservative, have dictionaries now changed their definition of McCarthyism? Perhaps even as important have they ever found that list of communists that McCarthy used to start his crusade?
> One thing did change, however, the latest historical rating of presidents placed FDR as America's best president, number one, the biggie.
Click to expand...



"So how did it all turn out?"

Glad you asked.

The result of the efforts of Franklin Roosevelt made it certain.....well....here....have a look:


Check out these dozen aims of Liberals/Progressives/Democrats today...

*1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.(Obama: "I'll be more flexible after the election...")
2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
3. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.


4. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
5. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
6. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.


7. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
8. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
9. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.


10. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
11. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
12. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce


These were the goals of the communist party, as read on the floor of Congress January 10, 1963.
*


Let's never forget these mighty accomplishments of FDR!


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy almost made the anticommunism crusade into a cheap joke. I often wondered if he believed any of his speeches, charges etc. he made. I almost felt sorry for him in the Army-McCarthy hearings, he was so pathetic. I think even the Republican Senators felt betrayed by him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, the slander from Rooseveltian blow-hards continues.
> Unfortunately for you, the truth has come out.
> 
> 
> " .... original source archives that have come to light in recent years suggest that, *if anything, McCarthy understated the breadth of Soviet infiltration. *These include the revelations by the former KGB Chief Oleg Gordievsky, who in conjunction with the Cambridge intelligence expert Christopher Andrew, began *exposing the scope of Soviet penetration in 1990, even before the USSR collapsed;* the U.S. intelligence community’s *Venona decryptions* that began becoming public in the mid-1990s and were summarized in breathtaking detail by Herbert Romerstein and Eric Breindel; the investigative work of Jerrold and Leona Schecter, who traced* the flow of Venona revelations into the Truman White House, beginning as early as 1945; *the former KGB archivist Vasily Mitrokhin, who smuggled his files out of Moscow in 1992 (and who, in conjunction with Christopher Andrew, found astonishing the apathy of American historians regarding the KGB’s influence operations); the groundbreaking scholarship of John Earl Haynes and Harvey Klehr on the history of Communist espionage and the mulish determination of the academy not to notice it; the voluminous evidence of American treason on Moscow’s behalf amassed by Allen Weinstein and Alexander Vassiliev; *the files of FBI investigations and congressional hearings on Communist infiltration that have recently been declassified; and so on.*
> 
> * No American in history has undergone as thoroughgoing a character assassination as McCarthy."
> Red herrings by Andrew C. McCarthy - The New Criterion
> 
> 
> Luckily, there are fewer and fewer of you dinosaurs denying the truth.
> 
> As more of the truth becomes known....so do the transgressions of you idol, Franklin Roosevelt.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did it all turn out? I mean has the Senate rescinded their censure, do books on political ideology now rate McCarthy as a good  conservative, have dictionaries now changed their definition of McCarthyism? Perhaps even as important have they ever found that list of communists that McCarthy used to start his crusade?
> One thing did change, however, the latest historical rating of presidents placed FDR as America's best president, number one, the biggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "So how did it all turn out?"
> 
> Glad you asked.
> 
> The result of the efforts of Franklin Roosevelt made it certain.....well....here....have a look:
> 
> 
> Check out these dozen aims of Liberals/Progressives/Democrats today...
> 
> *1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.(Obama: "I'll be more flexible after the election...")
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 3. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 4. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 5. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 6. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 7. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 8. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 9. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 11. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 12. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> These were the goals of the communist party, as read on the floor of Congress January 10, 1963.
> *
> 
> 
> Let's never forget these mighty accomplishments of FDR!
Click to expand...

You cannot keep this information secret anymore, you must get it to the noted historians that rate the presidents. Think of the look on their face when they open these documents. Would it be asking too much to let us know how they respond?


----------



## Correll

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy almost made the anticommunism crusade into a cheap joke. I often wondered if he believed any of his speeches, charges etc. he made. I almost felt sorry for him in the Army-McCarthy hearings, he was so pathetic. I think even the Republican Senators felt betrayed by him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, the slander from Rooseveltian blow-hards continues.
> Unfortunately for you, the truth has come out.
> 
> 
> " .... original source archives that have come to light in recent years suggest that, *if anything, McCarthy understated the breadth of Soviet infiltration. *These include the revelations by the former KGB Chief Oleg Gordievsky, who in conjunction with the Cambridge intelligence expert Christopher Andrew, began *exposing the scope of Soviet penetration in 1990, even before the USSR collapsed;* the U.S. intelligence community’s *Venona decryptions* that began becoming public in the mid-1990s and were summarized in breathtaking detail by Herbert Romerstein and Eric Breindel; the investigative work of Jerrold and Leona Schecter, who traced* the flow of Venona revelations into the Truman White House, beginning as early as 1945; *the former KGB archivist Vasily Mitrokhin, who smuggled his files out of Moscow in 1992 (and who, in conjunction with Christopher Andrew, found astonishing the apathy of American historians regarding the KGB’s influence operations); the groundbreaking scholarship of John Earl Haynes and Harvey Klehr on the history of Communist espionage and the mulish determination of the academy not to notice it; the voluminous evidence of American treason on Moscow’s behalf amassed by Allen Weinstein and Alexander Vassiliev; *the files of FBI investigations and congressional hearings on Communist infiltration that have recently been declassified; and so on.*
> 
> * No American in history has undergone as thoroughgoing a character assassination as McCarthy."
> Red herrings by Andrew C. McCarthy - The New Criterion
> 
> 
> Luckily, there are fewer and fewer of you dinosaurs denying the truth.
> 
> As more of the truth becomes known....so do the transgressions of you idol, Franklin Roosevelt.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did it all turn out? I mean has the Senate rescinded their censure, do books on political ideology now rate McCarthy as a good  conservative, have dictionaries now changed their definition of McCarthyism? Perhaps even as important have they ever found that list of communists that McCarthy used to start his crusade?
> One thing did change, however, the latest historical rating of presidents placed FDR as America's best president, number one, the biggie.
Click to expand...



That is a very interesting response.

YOu seem to dismiss the relevance of the truth because the negative characterization of McCarthy is still widely believed and it serves your purpose.


----------



## regent

Correll said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy almost made the anticommunism crusade into a cheap joke. I often wondered if he believed any of his speeches, charges etc. he made. I almost felt sorry for him in the Army-McCarthy hearings, he was so pathetic. I think even the Republican Senators felt betrayed by him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, the slander from Rooseveltian blow-hards continues.
> Unfortunately for you, the truth has come out.
> 
> 
> " .... original source archives that have come to light in recent years suggest that, *if anything, McCarthy understated the breadth of Soviet infiltration. *These include the revelations by the former KGB Chief Oleg Gordievsky, who in conjunction with the Cambridge intelligence expert Christopher Andrew, began *exposing the scope of Soviet penetration in 1990, even before the USSR collapsed;* the U.S. intelligence community’s *Venona decryptions* that began becoming public in the mid-1990s and were summarized in breathtaking detail by Herbert Romerstein and Eric Breindel; the investigative work of Jerrold and Leona Schecter, who traced* the flow of Venona revelations into the Truman White House, beginning as early as 1945; *the former KGB archivist Vasily Mitrokhin, who smuggled his files out of Moscow in 1992 (and who, in conjunction with Christopher Andrew, found astonishing the apathy of American historians regarding the KGB’s influence operations); the groundbreaking scholarship of John Earl Haynes and Harvey Klehr on the history of Communist espionage and the mulish determination of the academy not to notice it; the voluminous evidence of American treason on Moscow’s behalf amassed by Allen Weinstein and Alexander Vassiliev; *the files of FBI investigations and congressional hearings on Communist infiltration that have recently been declassified; and so on.*
> 
> * No American in history has undergone as thoroughgoing a character assassination as McCarthy."
> Red herrings by Andrew C. McCarthy - The New Criterion
> 
> 
> Luckily, there are fewer and fewer of you dinosaurs denying the truth.
> 
> As more of the truth becomes known....so do the transgressions of you idol, Franklin Roosevelt.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did it all turn out? I mean has the Senate rescinded their censure, do books on political ideology now rate McCarthy as a good  conservative, have dictionaries now changed their definition of McCarthyism? Perhaps even as important have they ever found that list of communists that McCarthy used to start his crusade?
> One thing did change, however, the latest historical rating of presidents placed FDR as America's best president, number one, the biggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very interesting response.
> 
> YOu seem to dismiss the relevance of the truth because the negative characterization of McCarthy is still widely believed and it serves your purpose.
Click to expand...




> I care not one whit about McCarthy except how he used fear to exploit people. McCarthy used people's fear to feed his political ego, but was so clumsy that he became a joke, and McCarthyism is now used as a anecdote for fear. As one goes over these boards we can see example after example of posters trying to frighten people.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy almost made the anticommunism crusade into a cheap joke. I often wondered if he believed any of his speeches, charges etc. he made. I almost felt sorry for him in the Army-McCarthy hearings, he was so pathetic. I think even the Republican Senators felt betrayed by him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, the slander from Rooseveltian blow-hards continues.
> Unfortunately for you, the truth has come out.
> 
> 
> " .... original source archives that have come to light in recent years suggest that, *if anything, McCarthy understated the breadth of Soviet infiltration. *These include the revelations by the former KGB Chief Oleg Gordievsky, who in conjunction with the Cambridge intelligence expert Christopher Andrew, began *exposing the scope of Soviet penetration in 1990, even before the USSR collapsed;* the U.S. intelligence community’s *Venona decryptions* that began becoming public in the mid-1990s and were summarized in breathtaking detail by Herbert Romerstein and Eric Breindel; the investigative work of Jerrold and Leona Schecter, who traced* the flow of Venona revelations into the Truman White House, beginning as early as 1945; *the former KGB archivist Vasily Mitrokhin, who smuggled his files out of Moscow in 1992 (and who, in conjunction with Christopher Andrew, found astonishing the apathy of American historians regarding the KGB’s influence operations); the groundbreaking scholarship of John Earl Haynes and Harvey Klehr on the history of Communist espionage and the mulish determination of the academy not to notice it; the voluminous evidence of American treason on Moscow’s behalf amassed by Allen Weinstein and Alexander Vassiliev; *the files of FBI investigations and congressional hearings on Communist infiltration that have recently been declassified; and so on.*
> 
> * No American in history has undergone as thoroughgoing a character assassination as McCarthy."
> Red herrings by Andrew C. McCarthy - The New Criterion
> 
> 
> Luckily, there are fewer and fewer of you dinosaurs denying the truth.
> 
> As more of the truth becomes known....so do the transgressions of you idol, Franklin Roosevelt.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did it all turn out? I mean has the Senate rescinded their censure, do books on political ideology now rate McCarthy as a good  conservative, have dictionaries now changed their definition of McCarthyism? Perhaps even as important have they ever found that list of communists that McCarthy used to start his crusade?
> One thing did change, however, the latest historical rating of presidents placed FDR as America's best president, number one, the biggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very interesting response.
> 
> YOu seem to dismiss the relevance of the truth because the negative characterization of McCarthy is still widely believed and it serves your purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I care not one whit about McCarthy except how he used fear to exploit people. McCarthy used people's fear to feed his political ego, but was so clumsy that he became a joke, and McCarthyism is now used as a anecdote for fear. As one goes over these boards we can see example after example of posters trying to frighten people.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



1. "*if anything, McCarthy understated the breadth of Soviet infiltration."*


2. " .... original source archives that have come to light in recent years suggest that, *if anything, McCarthy understated the breadth of Soviet infiltration. *These include the revelations by the former KGB Chief Oleg Gordievsky, who in conjunction with the Cambridge intelligence expert Christopher Andrew, began *exposing the scope of Soviet penetration in 1990, even before the USSR collapsed;* the U.S. intelligence community’s*Venona decryptions* that began becoming public in the mid-1990s and were summarized in breathtaking detail by Herbert Romerstein and Eric Breindel; the investigative work of Jerrold and Leona Schecter, who traced* the flow of Venona revelations into the Truman White House, beginning as early as 1945; *the former KGB archivist Vasily Mitrokhin, who smuggled his files out of Moscow in 1992 (and who, in conjunction with Christopher Andrew, found astonishing the apathy of American historians regarding the KGB’s influence operations); the groundbreaking scholarship of John Earl Haynes and Harvey Klehr on the history of Communist espionage and the mulish determination of the academy not to notice it; the voluminous evidence of American treason on Moscow’s behalf amassed by Allen Weinstein and Alexander Vassiliev; *the files of FBI investigations and congressional hearings on Communist infiltration that have recently been declassified; and so on.*

*No American in history has undergone as thoroughgoing a character assassination as McCarthy."
Red herrings by Andrew C. McCarthy - The New Criterion*




Have you read any of the scholarly tomes mentioned above?


I have.


----------



## Correll

regent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy almost made the anticommunism crusade into a cheap joke. I often wondered if he believed any of his speeches, charges etc. he made. I almost felt sorry for him in the Army-McCarthy hearings, he was so pathetic. I think even the Republican Senators felt betrayed by him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, the slander from Rooseveltian blow-hards continues.
> Unfortunately for you, the truth has come out.
> 
> 
> " .... original source archives that have come to light in recent years suggest that, *if anything, McCarthy understated the breadth of Soviet infiltration. *These include the revelations by the former KGB Chief Oleg Gordievsky, who in conjunction with the Cambridge intelligence expert Christopher Andrew, began *exposing the scope of Soviet penetration in 1990, even before the USSR collapsed;* the U.S. intelligence community’s *Venona decryptions* that began becoming public in the mid-1990s and were summarized in breathtaking detail by Herbert Romerstein and Eric Breindel; the investigative work of Jerrold and Leona Schecter, who traced* the flow of Venona revelations into the Truman White House, beginning as early as 1945; *the former KGB archivist Vasily Mitrokhin, who smuggled his files out of Moscow in 1992 (and who, in conjunction with Christopher Andrew, found astonishing the apathy of American historians regarding the KGB’s influence operations); the groundbreaking scholarship of John Earl Haynes and Harvey Klehr on the history of Communist espionage and the mulish determination of the academy not to notice it; the voluminous evidence of American treason on Moscow’s behalf amassed by Allen Weinstein and Alexander Vassiliev; *the files of FBI investigations and congressional hearings on Communist infiltration that have recently been declassified; and so on.*
> 
> * No American in history has undergone as thoroughgoing a character assassination as McCarthy."
> Red herrings by Andrew C. McCarthy - The New Criterion
> 
> 
> Luckily, there are fewer and fewer of you dinosaurs denying the truth.
> 
> As more of the truth becomes known....so do the transgressions of you idol, Franklin Roosevelt.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did it all turn out? I mean has the Senate rescinded their censure, do books on political ideology now rate McCarthy as a good  conservative, have dictionaries now changed their definition of McCarthyism? Perhaps even as important have they ever found that list of communists that McCarthy used to start his crusade?
> One thing did change, however, the latest historical rating of presidents placed FDR as America's best president, number one, the biggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very interesting response.
> 
> YOu seem to dismiss the relevance of the truth because the negative characterization of McCarthy is still widely believed and it serves your purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I care not one whit about McCarthy except how he used fear to exploit people. McCarthy used people's fear to feed his political ego, but was so clumsy that he became a joke, and McCarthyism is now used as a anecdote for fear. As one goes over these boards we can see example after example of posters trying to frighten people.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Was that meant to address my question?

Because it seems when you say you only care about one thing, that strongly implies that you don't care about all other things, in this case the truth.

I want to be clear about that. Are you saying that you don't care about the truth?


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy almost made the anticommunism crusade into a cheap joke. I often wondered if
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Correll said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy almost made the anticommunism crusade into a cheap joke. I often wondered if he believed any of his speeches, charges etc. he made. I almost felt sorry for him in the Army-McCarthy hearings, he was so pathetic. I think even the Republican Senators felt betrayed by him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, the slander from Rooseveltian blow-hards continues.
> Unfortunately for you, the truth has come out.
> 
> 
> " .... original source archives that have come to light in recent years suggest that, *if anything, McCarthy understated the breadth of Soviet infiltration. *These include the revelations by the former KGB Chief Oleg Gordievsky, who in conjunction with the Cambridge intelligence expert Christopher Andrew, began *exposing the scope of Soviet penetration in 1990, even before the USSR collapsed;* the U.S. intelligence community’s *Venona decryptions* that began becoming public in the mid-1990s and were summarized in breathtaking detail by Herbert Romerstein and Eric Breindel; the investigative work of Jerrold and Leona Schecter, who traced* the flow of Venona revelations into the Truman White House, beginning as early as 1945; *the former KGB archivist Vasily Mitrokhin, who smuggled his files out of Moscow in 1992 (and who, in conjunction with Christopher Andrew, found astonishing the apathy of American historians regarding the KGB’s influence operations); the groundbreaking scholarship of John Earl Haynes and Harvey Klehr on the history of Communist espionage and the mulish determination of the academy not to notice it; the voluminous evidence of American treason on Moscow’s behalf amassed by Allen Weinstein and Alexander Vassiliev; *the files of FBI investigations and congressional hearings on Communist infiltration that have recently been declassified; and so on.*
> 
> * No American in history has undergone as thoroughgoing a character assassination as McCarthy."
> Red herrings by Andrew C. McCarthy - The New Criterion
> 
> 
> Luckily, there are fewer and fewer of you dinosaurs denying the truth.
> 
> As more of the truth becomes known....so do the transgressions of you idol, Franklin Roosevelt.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did it all turn out? I mean has the Senate rescinded their censure, do books on political ideology now rate McCarthy as a good  conservative, have dictionaries now changed their definition of McCarthyism? Perhaps even as important have they ever found that list of communists that McCarthy used to start his crusade?
> One thing did change, however, the latest historical rating of presidents placed FDR as America's best president, number one, the biggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very interesting response.
> 
> YOu seem to dismiss the relevance of the truth because the negative characterization of McCarthy is still widely believed and it serves your purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I care not one whit about McCarthy except how he used fear to exploit people. McCarthy used people's fear to feed his political ego, but was so clumsy that he became a joke, and McCarthyism is now used as a anecdote for fear. As one goes over these boards we can see example after example of posters trying to frighten people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that meant to address my question?
> 
> Because it seems when you say you only care about one thing, that strongly implies that you don't care about all other things, in this case the truth.
> 
> I want to be clear about that. Are you saying that you don't care about the truth?
Click to expand...

There are certainly better sources for the truth than these boards, and to tout McCarthy off as a bearer of truth is itself a joke.


----------



## Correll

regent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, the slander from Rooseveltian blow-hards continues.
> Unfortunately for you, the truth has come out.
> 
> 
> " .... original source archives that have come to light in recent years suggest that, *if anything, McCarthy understated the breadth of Soviet infiltration. *These include the revelations by the former KGB Chief Oleg Gordievsky, who in conjunction with the Cambridge intelligence expert Christopher Andrew, began *exposing the scope of Soviet penetration in 1990, even before the USSR collapsed;* the U.S. intelligence community’s *Venona decryptions* that began becoming public in the mid-1990s and were summarized in breathtaking detail by Herbert Romerstein and Eric Breindel; the investigative work of Jerrold and Leona Schecter, who traced* the flow of Venona revelations into the Truman White House, beginning as early as 1945; *the former KGB archivist Vasily Mitrokhin, who smuggled his files out of Moscow in 1992 (and who, in conjunction with Christopher Andrew, found astonishing the apathy of American historians regarding the KGB’s influence operations); the groundbreaking scholarship of John Earl Haynes and Harvey Klehr on the history of Communist espionage and the mulish determination of the academy not to notice it; the voluminous evidence of American treason on Moscow’s behalf amassed by Allen Weinstein and Alexander Vassiliev; *the files of FBI investigations and congressional hearings on Communist infiltration that have recently been declassified; and so on.*
> 
> * No American in history has undergone as thoroughgoing a character assassination as McCarthy."
> Red herrings by Andrew C. McCarthy - The New Criterion
> 
> 
> Luckily, there are fewer and fewer of you dinosaurs denying the truth.
> 
> As more of the truth becomes known....so do the transgressions of you idol, Franklin Roosevelt.*
> 
> 
> 
> So how did it all turn out? I mean has the Senate rescinded their censure, do books on political ideology now rate McCarthy as a good  conservative, have dictionaries now changed their definition of McCarthyism? Perhaps even as important have they ever found that list of communists that McCarthy used to start his crusade?
> One thing did change, however, the latest historical rating of presidents placed FDR as America's best president, number one, the biggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very interesting response.
> 
> YOu seem to dismiss the relevance of the truth because the negative characterization of McCarthy is still widely believed and it serves your purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I care not one whit about McCarthy except how he used fear to exploit people. McCarthy used people's fear to feed his political ego, but was so clumsy that he became a joke, and McCarthyism is now used as a anecdote for fear. As one goes over these boards we can see example after example of posters trying to frighten people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that meant to address my question?
> 
> Because it seems when you say you only care about one thing, that strongly implies that you don't care about all other things, in this case the truth.
> 
> I want to be clear about that. Are you saying that you don't care about the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are certainly better sources for the truth than these boards, and to tout McCarthy off as a bearer of truth is itself a joke.
Click to expand...



That is still not a direct nor clear answer.

So far, near as I can tell, your response to new information about the level of Soviet infiltration of US government revealed by the release of Cold War era soviet files, is to say you don't care because it has not rehabilitated McCarthy's reputation.

Are you pulling a "Harry Reid" in that you are comfortable with a lie if it serves your partisan purposes?


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, the slander from Rooseveltian blow-hards continues.
> Unfortunately for you, the truth has come out.
> 
> 
> " .... original source archives that have come to light in recent years suggest that, *if anything, McCarthy understated the breadth of Soviet infiltration. *These include the revelations by the former KGB Chief Oleg Gordievsky, who in conjunction with the Cambridge intelligence expert Christopher Andrew, began *exposing the scope of Soviet penetration in 1990, even before the USSR collapsed;* the U.S. intelligence community’s *Venona decryptions* that began becoming public in the mid-1990s and were summarized in breathtaking detail by Herbert Romerstein and Eric Breindel; the investigative work of Jerrold and Leona Schecter, who traced* the flow of Venona revelations into the Truman White House, beginning as early as 1945; *the former KGB archivist Vasily Mitrokhin, who smuggled his files out of Moscow in 1992 (and who, in conjunction with Christopher Andrew, found astonishing the apathy of American historians regarding the KGB’s influence operations); the groundbreaking scholarship of John Earl Haynes and Harvey Klehr on the history of Communist espionage and the mulish determination of the academy not to notice it; the voluminous evidence of American treason on Moscow’s behalf amassed by Allen Weinstein and Alexander Vassiliev; *the files of FBI investigations and congressional hearings on Communist infiltration that have recently been declassified; and so on.*
> 
> * No American in history has undergone as thoroughgoing a character assassination as McCarthy."
> Red herrings by Andrew C. McCarthy - The New Criterion
> 
> 
> Luckily, there are fewer and fewer of you dinosaurs denying the truth.
> 
> As more of the truth becomes known....so do the transgressions of you idol, Franklin Roosevelt.*
> 
> 
> 
> So how did it all turn out? I mean has the Senate rescinded their censure, do books on political ideology now rate McCarthy as a good  conservative, have dictionaries now changed their definition of McCarthyism? Perhaps even as important have they ever found that list of communists that McCarthy used to start his crusade?
> One thing did change, however, the latest historical rating of presidents placed FDR as America's best president, number one, the biggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very interesting response.
> 
> YOu seem to dismiss the relevance of the truth because the negative characterization of McCarthy is still widely believed and it serves your purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I care not one whit about McCarthy except how he used fear to exploit people. McCarthy used people's fear to feed his political ego, but was so clumsy that he became a joke, and McCarthyism is now used as a anecdote for fear. As one goes over these boards we can see example after example of posters trying to frighten people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that meant to address my question?
> 
> Because it seems when you say you only care about one thing, that strongly implies that you don't care about all other things, in this case the truth.
> 
> I want to be clear about that. Are you saying that you don't care about the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are certainly better sources for the truth than these boards, and to tout McCarthy off as a bearer of truth is itself a joke.
Click to expand...




Yet none of you FDR apologists are able to name even one non-communist whose life was 'ruined' by the hero, McCarthy.


That would give an intelligent person pause.


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did it all turn out? I mean has the Senate rescinded their censure, do books on political ideology now rate McCarthy as a good  conservative, have dictionaries now changed their definition of McCarthyism? Perhaps even as important have they ever found that list of communists that McCarthy used to start his crusade?
> One thing did change, however, the latest historical rating of presidents placed FDR as America's best president, number one, the biggie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very interesting response.
> 
> YOu seem to dismiss the relevance of the truth because the negative characterization of McCarthy is still widely believed and it serves your purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I care not one whit about McCarthy except how he used fear to exploit people. McCarthy used people's fear to feed his political ego, but was so clumsy that he became a joke, and McCarthyism is now used as a anecdote for fear. As one goes over these boards we can see example after example of posters trying to frighten people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that meant to address my question?
> 
> Because it seems when you say you only care about one thing, that strongly implies that you don't care about all other things, in this case the truth.
> 
> I want to be clear about that. Are you saying that you don't care about the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are certainly better sources for the truth than these boards, and to tout McCarthy off as a bearer of truth is itself a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet none of you FDR apologists are able to name even one non-communist whose life was 'ruined' by the hero, McCarthy.
> 
> 
> That would give an intelligent person pause.
Click to expand...

It isn't a life that was ruined but lives. McCarthy did the Elm Street fear thing on us and  it cost us. 
The use of fear by politicians is well known and our reaction to that fear can cause problems. Look at the attempts to use fear on these boards.  We were so afraid of communism that we sent troops out to fight its spread. Why didn't we attack the USSR, because our fear of that encounter was greater, so we sent troops to Vietnam. We need leadership that does not use our fears for political gain. The only thing we need to fear is fear itself.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very interesting response.
> 
> YOu seem to dismiss the relevance of the truth because the negative characterization of McCarthy is still widely believed and it serves your purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I care not one whit about McCarthy except how he used fear to exploit people. McCarthy used people's fear to feed his political ego, but was so clumsy that he became a joke, and McCarthyism is now used as a anecdote for fear. As one goes over these boards we can see example after example of posters trying to frighten people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that meant to address my question?
> 
> Because it seems when you say you only care about one thing, that strongly implies that you don't care about all other things, in this case the truth.
> 
> I want to be clear about that. Are you saying that you don't care about the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are certainly better sources for the truth than these boards, and to tout McCarthy off as a bearer of truth is itself a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet none of you FDR apologists are able to name even one non-communist whose life was 'ruined' by the hero, McCarthy.
> 
> 
> That would give an intelligent person pause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't a life that was ruined but lives. McCarthy did the Elm Street fear thing on us and  it cost us.
> The use of fear by politicians is well known and our reaction to that fear can cause problems. Look at the attempts to use fear on these boards.  We were so afraid of communism that we sent troops out to fight its spread. Why didn't we attack the USSR, because our fear of that encounter was greater, so we sent troops to Vietnam. We need leadership that does not use our fears for political gain. The only thing we need to fear is fear itself.
Click to expand...




So your excuse is that America had nothing to fear in allowing Stalin and his agents direct American policy.


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that meant to address my question?
> 
> Because it seems when you say you only care about one thing, that strongly implies that you don't care about all other things, in this case the truth.
> 
> I want to be clear about that. Are you saying that you don't care about the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> There are certainly better sources for the truth than these boards, and to tout McCarthy off as a bearer of truth is itself a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet none of you FDR apologists are able to name even one non-communist whose life was 'ruined' by the hero, McCarthy.
> 
> 
> That would give an intelligent person pause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't a life that was ruined but lives. McCarthy did the Elm Street fear thing on us and  it cost us.
> The use of fear by politicians is well known and our reaction to that fear can cause problems. Look at the attempts to use fear on these boards.  We were so afraid of communism that we sent troops out to fight its spread. Why didn't we attack the USSR, because our fear of that encounter was greater, so we sent troops to Vietnam. We need leadership that does not use our fears for political gain. The only thing we need to fear is fear itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your excuse is that America had nothing to fear in allowing Stalin and his agents direct American policy.
Click to expand...

Is that called "begging the question"?


----------



## HenryBHough

Don't beg.

You're old enough to steal.


----------



## squeeze berry

CG,

many teachers are conservative, but keep their opinions to themselves for fear of reprisal


----------



## mgh80

squeeze berry said:


> CG,
> 
> many teachers are conservative, but keep their opinions to themselves for fear of reprisal



I'm not sure if they keep their opinions to themselves for faer of reprisal...I know plenty of Republican/Conservative teachers that are outspoken. It's just that Democrats/Liberals are a majority in the profession (not as much as many people think), and as an educators our job isn't to indoctrinate our kids with left or right politics...it's to educate. None of my students know what my beliefs are. From time to time they'll ask me, and I'll tell them that since I'm a teacher I'm not going to tell them (the overwhelming majority of students don't give a crap).

Teachers being liberal is a stereotype-and like many stereotypes there is some truth to it-but ultimately it's not as much as it would seem.


----------



## regent

How about school boards are they mostly conservative or liberal, and what of administrators conservative or liberal?


----------



## Moonglow

Conservative65 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! Glad you didn't deny your obvious stupidity.
> 
> Now...about your lack of education: did you  run out of apostrophes?
> 
> "....youre terrible at writing."
> "...you're terrible at writing."
> 
> Now...you may or may not be correct about 'writing'...but there is no doubt that I am always correct at telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> If youre going to point out lazy grammar - youd have to admit hypocrisy on that front.
> 
> I can quote my quote of your quote showing just that, but you already knew that.
> 
> Youre really terrible at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit you're lazy.  Most idiots are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit my typing on an anonymous message board is lazy, yes. Justified by the fact that this *should* mean very little to its users in the grand scheme of things, but i do understand it means so much more to certain people.
> 
> The op, for instance? This is her full time occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's posting in between kneeling on the prayer bar at mass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems G.T. is the one doing the kneeling but it's not to pray.
Click to expand...

He's just another dirty white boy doing a Korean....girl.....


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that meant to address my question?
> 
> Because it seems when you say you only care about one thing, that strongly implies that you don't care about all other things, in this case the truth.
> 
> I want to be clear about that. Are you saying that you don't care about the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> There are certainly better sources for the truth than these boards, and to tout McCarthy off as a bearer of truth is itself a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet none of you FDR apologists are able to name even one non-communist whose life was 'ruined' by the hero, McCarthy.
> 
> 
> That would give an intelligent person pause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't a life that was ruined but lives. McCarthy did the Elm Street fear thing on us and  it cost us.
> The use of fear by politicians is well known and our reaction to that fear can cause problems. Look at the attempts to use fear on these boards.  We were so afraid of communism that we sent troops out to fight its spread. Why didn't we attack the USSR, because our fear of that encounter was greater, so we sent troops to Vietnam. We need leadership that does not use our fears for political gain. The only thing we need to fear is fear itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your excuse is that America had nothing to fear in allowing Stalin and his agents direct American policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that called "begging the question"?
Click to expand...





Again....let's get you on record: are you denying that Stalin directed much of the United State's war policy?


----------



## PoliticalChic

mgh80 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> CG,
> 
> many teachers are conservative, but keep their opinions to themselves for fear of reprisal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if they keep their opinions to themselves for faer of reprisal...I know plenty of Republican/Conservative teachers that are outspoken. It's just that Democrats/Liberals are a majority in the profession (not as much as many people think), and as an educators our job isn't to indoctrinate our kids with left or right politics...it's to educate. None of my students know what my beliefs are. From time to time they'll ask me, and I'll tell them that since I'm a teacher I'm not going to tell them (the overwhelming majority of students don't give a crap).
> 
> Teachers being liberal is a stereotype-and like many stereotypes there is some truth to it-but ultimately it's not as much as it would seem.
Click to expand...



You are either naive or far too kind to the Left.




1.  Academic feminists who received tenure, promotion, and funding, tended to be pro-abortion, pro-pornography (anti-censorship), pro-prostitution (pro-sex workers), pro-surrogacy, and anti-colonialist, anti-imperialist, and anti-American…proponents of simplistic gender-neutrality (women and men are exactly the same) or essentialist: men and women are completely different, and women are better. 

They are loyal to their careers and their cliques, not to the truth.  [In their writing, they] have pretended that brilliance and originality can best be conveyed in a secret, Mandarin language that absolutely no one, including themselves, can possibly understand…and this obfuscation of language has been employed to hide a considerable lack of brilliance and originality and to avoid the consequences of making oneself clear.
“The Death of Feminism,” by Phyllis Chesler


2.  Liberals stamp out dissent by social and professional ostracism and legal discrimination. This is the modern version of methods used by medieval Christianity: a secular Inquisition.

a.  Intelligentsia as grand inquisitors: in the media, universities, the law, political and professional groups. The dominating ideologies include anti-capitalism, feminism, multiculturalism, and environmentalism. They form the unchallengeable orthodoxy in academia.  No challenges or deviations are permitted, and anyone who does not share these values is defined as extreme.

b.  These ideologies have as their common theme the overturning of the established order of the West.

c.  How ironic that intellectual liberty is assaulted within the institutions of reason.
Melanie Philips, “The World Turned Upside Down,” ch 6


----------



## regent

It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts. They believe It's all been done, and we should leave well enough alone. Liberals want to keep the thinking process going, new ideas, new concepts, better lives, better economic systems, better people, better governments and on and on. The problem seems to be that some cannot help doing the  thinking stuff and so the conflict goes on.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts. They believe It's all been done, and we should leave well enough alone. Liberals want to keep the thinking process going, new ideas, new concepts, better lives, better economic systems, better people, better governments and on and on. The problem seems to be that some cannot help doing the  thinking stuff and so the conflict goes on.






"It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts"

What a hypocrite!

You're the dope who *regularly responds to linked,documented, sourced facts *with the same dopey line 'you better hurry up and tell all the historians.'



You've proven once again, anytime you want to know what Leftists are doing, just see what they blame the other side for.


----------



## rdean

You only have to compare Red State to Blue States to understand the value of a so called "liberal" education.  Magical creation, Young Earth and God controls the weather will get us no where except down.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rdean said:


> You only have to compare Red State to Blue States to understand the value of a so called "liberal" education.  Magical creation, Young Earth and God controls the weather will get us no where except down.





Actually....it's far simpler.

One need only read your posts, and recognize on which side you reside.


----------



## Unkotare

Untold death and suffering have been caused by the leftist belief that they can 'make' people perfect through social, political, and personal engineering - whether the "ignorant masses" want it or not. For their own good, of course...


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts. They believe It's all been done, and we should leave well enough alone. Liberals want to keep the thinking process going, new ideas, new concepts, better lives, better economic systems, better people, better governments and on and on. The problem seems to be that some cannot help doing the  thinking stuff and so the conflict goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts"
> 
> What a hypocrite!
> 
> You're the dope who *regularly responds to linked,documented, sourced facts *with the same dopey line 'you better hurry up and tell all the historians.'
> 
> 
> 
> You've proven once again, anytime you want to know what Leftists are doing, just see what they blame the other side for.
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> Untold death and suffering have been caused by the leftist belief that they can 'make' people perfect through social, political, and personal engineering - whether the "ignorant masses" want it or not. For their own good, of course...


I don't think our founders or framers were trying to make anyone perfect, but perhaps more-perfect, as they explained the new government in the preamble.


----------



## Correll

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very interesting response.
> 
> YOu seem to dismiss the relevance of the truth because the negative characterization of McCarthy is still widely believed and it serves your purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I care not one whit about McCarthy except how he used fear to exploit people. McCarthy used people's fear to feed his political ego, but was so clumsy that he became a joke, and McCarthyism is now used as a anecdote for fear. As one goes over these boards we can see example after example of posters trying to frighten people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that meant to address my question?
> 
> Because it seems when you say you only care about one thing, that strongly implies that you don't care about all other things, in this case the truth.
> 
> I want to be clear about that. Are you saying that you don't care about the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are certainly better sources for the truth than these boards, and to tout McCarthy off as a bearer of truth is itself a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet none of you FDR apologists are able to name even one non-communist whose life was 'ruined' by the hero, McCarthy.
> 
> 
> That would give an intelligent person pause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't a life that was ruined but lives. McCarthy did the Elm Street fear thing on us and  it cost us.
> The use of fear by politicians is well known and our reaction to that fear can cause problems. Look at the attempts to use fear on these boards.  We were so afraid of communism that we sent troops out to fight its spread. Why didn't we attack the USSR, because our fear of that encounter was greater, so we sent troops to Vietnam. We need leadership that does not use our fears for political gain. The only thing we need to fear is fear itself.
Click to expand...



There was certainly fear about communism. 

You are assuming that that fear was ill founded, without doing anything to support that assumption and ignoring all and any evidence presented that contradicts your assumption.


----------



## Correll

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts. They believe It's all been done, and we should leave well enough alone. Liberals want to keep the thinking process going, new ideas, new concepts, better lives, better economic systems, better people, better governments and on and on. The problem seems to be that some cannot help doing the  thinking stuff and so the conflict goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts"
> 
> What a hypocrite!
> 
> You're the dope who *regularly responds to linked,documented, sourced facts *with the same dopey line 'you better hurry up and tell all the historians.'
> 
> 
> 
> You've proven once again, anytime you want to know what Leftists are doing, just see what they blame the other side for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Untold death and suffering have been caused by the leftist belief that they can 'make' people perfect through social, political, and personal engineering - whether the "ignorant masses" want it or not. For their own good, of course...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think our founders or framers were trying to make anyone perfect, but perhaps more-perfect, as they explained the new government in the preamble.
Click to expand...


Our founders were not leftists. And they were trying to make a "more perfect union" not more perfect people.

Their belief in the basic flawed nature of Men is why they set up the 3 branches of Government, and the Separation of Powers.


----------



## regent

Correll said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts. They believe It's all been done, and we should leave well enough alone. Liberals want to keep the thinking process going, new ideas, new concepts, better lives, better economic systems, better people, better governments and on and on. The problem seems to be that some cannot help doing the  thinking stuff and so the conflict goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts"
> 
> What a hypocrite!
> 
> You're the dope who *regularly responds to linked,documented, sourced facts *with the same dopey line 'you better hurry up and tell all the historians.'
> 
> 
> 
> You've proven once again, anytime you want to know what Leftists are doing, just see what they blame the other side for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Untold death and suffering have been caused by the leftist belief that they can 'make' people perfect through social, political, and personal engineering - whether the "ignorant masses" want it or not. For their own good, of course...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think our founders or framers were trying to make anyone perfect, but perhaps more-perfect, as they explained the new government in the preamble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our founders were not leftists. And they were trying to make a "more perfect union" not more perfect people.
> 
> Their belief in the basic flawed nature of Men is why they set up the 3 branches of Government, and the Separation of Powers.
Click to expand...

If men are flawed that does not mean that improvement cannot take place. More- perfect does not mean perfect. One of the boons to capitalism is that improvements can and do take place. Were we to have perfection that would mean the end of many products, the search for a better way has been taking place since Neanderthal chipped a stone tool.


----------



## regent

Correll said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts. They believe It's all been done, and we should leave well enough alone. Liberals want to keep the thinking process going, new ideas, new concepts, better lives, better economic systems, better people, better governments and on and on. The problem seems to be that some cannot help doing the  thinking stuff and so the conflict goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts"
> 
> What a hypocrite!
> 
> You're the dope who *regularly responds to linked,documented, sourced facts *with the same dopey line 'you better hurry up and tell all the historians.'
> 
> 
> 
> You've proven once again, anytime you want to know what Leftists are doing, just see what they blame the other side for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Untold death and suffering have been caused by the leftist belief that they can 'make' people perfect through social, political, and personal engineering - whether the "ignorant masses" want it or not. For their own good, of course...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think our founders or framers were trying to make anyone perfect, but perhaps more-perfect, as they explained the new government in the preamble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our founders were not leftists. And they were trying to make a "more perfect union" not more perfect people.
> 
> Their belief in the basic flawed nature of Men is why they set up the 3 branches of Government, and the Separation of Powers.
Click to expand...

"For the framers of the Constitution were the most liberal thinkers of all the ages and the charter they produced out of the liberal revolution of their time has never been and is not now surpassed in liberal thought."
General Douglas MacArthur


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts. They believe It's all been done, and we should leave well enough alone. Liberals want to keep the thinking process going, new ideas, new concepts, better lives, better economic systems, better people, better governments and on and on. The problem seems to be that some cannot help doing the  thinking stuff and so the conflict goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts"
> 
> What a hypocrite!
> 
> You're the dope who *regularly responds to linked,documented, sourced facts *with the same dopey line 'you better hurry up and tell all the historians.'
> 
> 
> 
> You've proven once again, anytime you want to know what Leftists are doing, just see what they blame the other side for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Untold death and suffering have been caused by the leftist belief that they can 'make' people perfect through social, political, and personal engineering - whether the "ignorant masses" want it or not. For their own good, of course...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think our founders or framers were trying to make anyone perfect, but perhaps more-perfect, as they explained the new government in the preamble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our founders were not leftists. And they were trying to make a "more perfect union" not more perfect people.
> 
> Their belief in the basic flawed nature of Men is why they set up the 3 branches of Government, and the Separation of Powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "For the framers of the Constitution were the most liberal thinkers of all the ages and the charter they produced out of the liberal revolution of their time has never been and is not now surpassed in liberal thought."
> General Douglas MacArthur
Click to expand...



Liberals????


There are several incorrigible liars who insist that the Founders were of the same mentality as those we call 'liberals.'

Nothing could be further from the truth.

Those known as Liberals today,actually the group called Socialists until communist John Dewey had them steal the name 'Liberal,' which was the very opposite of the founders.....Classical Liberals, or what we call conservatives, today.

Modern Liberals desire collectivism, socialist economic dominance, and unlimited, overreaching government.


Classical Liberals, conservatives, the Founders, aimed at a government based on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.

Don't make that mistake again.


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts. They believe It's all been done, and we should leave well enough alone. Liberals want to keep the thinking process going, new ideas, new concepts, better lives, better economic systems, better people, better governments and on and on. The problem seems to be that some cannot help doing the  thinking stuff and so the conflict goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts"
> 
> What a hypocrite!
> 
> You're the dope who *regularly responds to linked,documented, sourced facts *with the same dopey line 'you better hurry up and tell all the historians.'
> 
> 
> 
> You've proven once again, anytime you want to know what Leftists are doing, just see what they blame the other side for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Untold death and suffering have been caused by the leftist belief that they can 'make' people perfect through social, political, and personal engineering - whether the "ignorant masses" want it or not. For their own good, of course...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think our founders or framers were trying to make anyone perfect, but perhaps more-perfect, as they explained the new government in the preamble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our founders were not leftists. And they were trying to make a "more perfect union" not more perfect people.
> 
> Their belief in the basic flawed nature of Men is why they set up the 3 branches of Government, and the Separation of Powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "For the framers of the Constitution were the most liberal thinkers of all the ages and the charter they produced out of the liberal revolution of their time has never been and is not now surpassed in liberal thought."
> General Douglas MacArthur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals????
> 
> 
> There are several incorrigible liars who insist that the Founders were of the same mentality as those we call 'liberals.'
> 
> Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> Those known as Liberals today,actually the group called Socialists until communist John Dewey had them steal the name 'Liberal,' which was the very opposite of the founders.....Classical Liberals, or what we call conservatives, today.
> 
> Modern Liberals desire collectivism, socialist economic dominance, and unlimited, overreaching government.
> 
> 
> Classical Liberals, conservatives, the Founders, aimed at a government based on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> Don't make that mistake again.
Click to expand...

Don't tell me, tell MacArthur, he said it, but I agree with him. The Constitution was created in the Age of Enlightenment, and was pretty daring at the time. But not too worry, Americans have made it even more liberal over the years, freeing the slaves,  giving the vote to women, Social Security, Obama-care, the list goes on and on. Think of what the list will look like in another 100 years. Scary, eh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts. They believe It's all been done, and we should leave well enough alone. Liberals want to keep the thinking process going, new ideas, new concepts, better lives, better economic systems, better people, better governments and on and on. The problem seems to be that some cannot help doing the  thinking stuff and so the conflict goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts"
> 
> What a hypocrite!
> 
> You're the dope who *regularly responds to linked,documented, sourced facts *with the same dopey line 'you better hurry up and tell all the historians.'
> 
> 
> 
> You've proven once again, anytime you want to know what Leftists are doing, just see what they blame the other side for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Untold death and suffering have been caused by the leftist belief that they can 'make' people perfect through social, political, and personal engineering - whether the "ignorant masses" want it or not. For their own good, of course...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think our founders or framers were trying to make anyone perfect, but perhaps more-perfect, as they explained the new government in the preamble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our founders were not leftists. And they were trying to make a "more perfect union" not more perfect people.
> 
> Their belief in the basic flawed nature of Men is why they set up the 3 branches of Government, and the Separation of Powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If men are flawed that does not mean that improvement cannot take place. More- perfect does not mean perfect. One of the boons to capitalism is that improvements can and do take place. Were we to have perfection that would mean the end of many products, the search for a better way has been taking place since Neanderthal chipped a stone tool.
Click to expand...



Are you playing dumb...or actually uneducated?

'Fess up.

1. Progressives believe that human nature is malleable, and the 'correct' laws and government will produce nirvana.

a. “Culture is a stubborn opponent. The Soviet Union attempted to create the New Soviet Man with gulags, psychiatric hospitals, and firing squads for seventy years and succeeded only in producing a more corrupt culture.”
Bork, “Slouching Toward Gomorrah,” p. 198


2. The Founders knew that human nature is eternal, and required checks and balances to restrict corruption.

a. Indeed, at the heart of American liberal democratic thought as expressed in The Federalist Papers is the idea that* human nature is neither perfect nor perfectible and, hence, checks and balances are needed *for both the governors and the governed. 
As James Madison puts it in Federalist 51 "It may be a reflection on human nature that such devices [checks and balances] should be necessary to control the abuses of government. But what is government itself but the greatest of all reflections on human nature? If men were angels, no government would be necessary. If angels were to govern men, neither internal nor external controls on government would be necessary."


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts. They believe It's all been done, and we should leave well enough alone. Liberals want to keep the thinking process going, new ideas, new concepts, better lives, better economic systems, better people, better governments and on and on. The problem seems to be that some cannot help doing the  thinking stuff and so the conflict goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts"
> 
> What a hypocrite!
> 
> You're the dope who *regularly responds to linked,documented, sourced facts *with the same dopey line 'you better hurry up and tell all the historians.'
> 
> 
> 
> You've proven once again, anytime you want to know what Leftists are doing, just see what they blame the other side for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Untold death and suffering have been caused by the leftist belief that they can 'make' people perfect through social, political, and personal engineering - whether the "ignorant masses" want it or not. For their own good, of course...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think our founders or framers were trying to make anyone perfect, but perhaps more-perfect, as they explained the new government in the preamble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our founders were not leftists. And they were trying to make a "more perfect union" not more perfect people.
> 
> Their belief in the basic flawed nature of Men is why they set up the 3 branches of Government, and the Separation of Powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If men are flawed that does not mean that improvement cannot take place. More- perfect does not mean perfect. One of the boons to capitalism is that improvements can and do take place. Were we to have perfection that would mean the end of many products, the search for a better way has been taking place since Neanderthal chipped a stone tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you playing dumb...or actually uneducated?
> 
> 'Fess up.
> 
> 1. Progressives believe that human nature is malleable, and the 'correct' laws and government will produce nirvana.
> 
> a. “Culture is a stubborn opponent. The Soviet Union attempted to create the New Soviet Man with gulags, psychiatric hospitals, and firing squads for seventy years and succeeded only in producing a more corrupt culture.”
> Bork, “Slouching Toward Gomorrah,” p. 198
> 
> 
> 2. The Founders knew that human nature is eternal, and required checks and balances to restrict corruption.
> 
> a. Indeed, at the heart of American liberal democratic thought as expressed in The Federalist Papers is the idea that* human nature is neither perfect nor perfectible and, hence, checks and balances are needed *for both the governors and the governed.
> As James Madison puts it in Federalist 51 "It may be a reflection on human nature that such devices [checks and balances] should be necessary to control the abuses of government. But what is government itself but the greatest of all reflections on human nature? If men were angels, no government would be necessary. If angels were to govern men, neither internal nor external controls on government would be necessary."
Click to expand...

So mankind is changeable? Remember from your bio days we are products of our heredity and our environment. We are not punched out of a people machine. We change with  environment, age and numerous other factors. If we cannot change and taught, why would parents spend years trying to train their children to be just like them? Then the damn schools come along and teach the kids to see different methods, different values, different lots of things.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts"
> 
> What a hypocrite!
> 
> You're the dope who *regularly responds to linked,documented, sourced facts *with the same dopey line 'you better hurry up and tell all the historians.'
> 
> 
> 
> You've proven once again, anytime you want to know what Leftists are doing, just see what they blame the other side for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Untold death and suffering have been caused by the leftist belief that they can 'make' people perfect through social, political, and personal engineering - whether the "ignorant masses" want it or not. For their own good, of course...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think our founders or framers were trying to make anyone perfect, but perhaps more-perfect, as they explained the new government in the preamble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our founders were not leftists. And they were trying to make a "more perfect union" not more perfect people.
> 
> Their belief in the basic flawed nature of Men is why they set up the 3 branches of Government, and the Separation of Powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If men are flawed that does not mean that improvement cannot take place. More- perfect does not mean perfect. One of the boons to capitalism is that improvements can and do take place. Were we to have perfection that would mean the end of many products, the search for a better way has been taking place since Neanderthal chipped a stone tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you playing dumb...or actually uneducated?
> 
> 'Fess up.
> 
> 1. Progressives believe that human nature is malleable, and the 'correct' laws and government will produce nirvana.
> 
> a. “Culture is a stubborn opponent. The Soviet Union attempted to create the New Soviet Man with gulags, psychiatric hospitals, and firing squads for seventy years and succeeded only in producing a more corrupt culture.”
> Bork, “Slouching Toward Gomorrah,” p. 198
> 
> 
> 2. The Founders knew that human nature is eternal, and required checks and balances to restrict corruption.
> 
> a. Indeed, at the heart of American liberal democratic thought as expressed in The Federalist Papers is the idea that* human nature is neither perfect nor perfectible and, hence, checks and balances are needed *for both the governors and the governed.
> As James Madison puts it in Federalist 51 "It may be a reflection on human nature that such devices [checks and balances] should be necessary to control the abuses of government. But what is government itself but the greatest of all reflections on human nature? If men were angels, no government would be necessary. If angels were to govern men, neither internal nor external controls on government would be necessary."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So mankind is changeable? Remember from your bio days we are products of our heredity and our environment. We are not punched out of a people machine. We change with  environment, age and numerous other factors. If we cannot change and taught, why would parents spend years trying to train their children to be just like them? Then the damn schools come along and teach the kids to see different methods, different values, different lots of things.
Click to expand...



"So mankind is changeable?"

Are you saying that I claimed so?????

Clearly, not.

You Leftists are the ones who believe so, and that is the basis of Progressive indoctrination.
No....human nature is as the Founders claimed: eternal.
It is only via checks and balances....that personal aggrandizement can be limited.


That's why we no on the right indict a President who claims the rights that the Constitution gives to the Congress.
Checks and balances.


----------



## Correll

regent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts. They believe It's all been done, and we should leave well enough alone. Liberals want to keep the thinking process going, new ideas, new concepts, better lives, better economic systems, better people, better governments and on and on. The problem seems to be that some cannot help doing the  thinking stuff and so the conflict goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts"
> 
> What a hypocrite!
> 
> You're the dope who *regularly responds to linked,documented, sourced facts *with the same dopey line 'you better hurry up and tell all the historians.'
> 
> 
> 
> You've proven once again, anytime you want to know what Leftists are doing, just see what they blame the other side for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Untold death and suffering have been caused by the leftist belief that they can 'make' people perfect through social, political, and personal engineering - whether the "ignorant masses" want it or not. For their own good, of course...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think our founders or framers were trying to make anyone perfect, but perhaps more-perfect, as they explained the new government in the preamble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our founders were not leftists. And they were trying to make a "more perfect union" not more perfect people.
> 
> Their belief in the basic flawed nature of Men is why they set up the 3 branches of Government, and the Separation of Powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If men are flawed that does not mean that improvement cannot take place. More- perfect does not mean perfect. One of the boons to capitalism is that improvements can and do take place. Were we to have perfection that would mean the end of many products, the search for a better way has been taking place since Neanderthal chipped a stone tool.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure how that addresses what I said.

THe Founders were not trying to improve men, but government. 

They were not leftist.


----------



## Correll

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's that "thinking" stuff that drives conservatives nuts"
> 
> What a hypocrite!
> 
> You're the dope who *regularly responds to linked,documented, sourced facts *with the same dopey line 'you better hurry up and tell all the historians.'
> 
> 
> 
> You've proven once again, anytime you want to know what Leftists are doing, just see what they blame the other side for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Untold death and suffering have been caused by the leftist belief that they can 'make' people perfect through social, political, and personal engineering - whether the "ignorant masses" want it or not. For their own good, of course...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think our founders or framers were trying to make anyone perfect, but perhaps more-perfect, as they explained the new government in the preamble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our founders were not leftists. And they were trying to make a "more perfect union" not more perfect people.
> 
> Their belief in the basic flawed nature of Men is why they set up the 3 branches of Government, and the Separation of Powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "For the framers of the Constitution were the most liberal thinkers of all the ages and the charter they produced out of the liberal revolution of their time has never been and is not now surpassed in liberal thought."
> General Douglas MacArthur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals????
> 
> 
> There are several incorrigible liars who insist that the Founders were of the same mentality as those we call 'liberals.'
> 
> Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> Those known as Liberals today,actually the group called Socialists until communist John Dewey had them steal the name 'Liberal,' which was the very opposite of the founders.....Classical Liberals, or what we call conservatives, today.
> 
> Modern Liberals desire collectivism, socialist economic dominance, and unlimited, overreaching government.
> 
> 
> Classical Liberals, conservatives, the Founders, aimed at a government based on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> Don't make that mistake again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't tell me, tell MacArthur, he said it, but I agree with him. The Constitution was created in the Age of Enlightenment, and was pretty daring at the time. But not too worry, Americans have made it even more liberal over the years, freeing the slaves,  giving the vote to women, Social Security, Obama-care, the list goes on and on. Think of what the list will look like in another 100 years. Scary, eh?
Click to expand...


Yes, the Age of Enlightenment, which has nothing to do with modern liberalism.

For example...

Do you believe our rights are granted to us by God, or by the State?


----------



## regent

Man's behavior while not perfect or perfective does not mean behavior does not and cannot change.


Correll said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think our founders or framers were trying to make anyone perfect, but perhaps more-perfect, as they explained the new government in the preamble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our founders were not leftists. And they were trying to make a "more perfect union" not more perfect people.
> 
> Their belief in the basic flawed nature of Men is why they set up the 3 branches of Government, and the Separation of Powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "For the framers of the Constitution were the most liberal thinkers of all the ages and the charter they produced out of the liberal revolution of their time has never been and is not now surpassed in liberal thought."
> General Douglas MacArthur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals????
> 
> 
> There are several incorrigible liars who insist that the Founders were of the same mentality as those we call 'liberals.'
> 
> Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> Those known as Liberals today,actually the group called Socialists until communist John Dewey had them steal the name 'Liberal,' which was the very opposite of the founders.....Classical Liberals, or what we call conservatives, today.
> 
> Modern Liberals desire collectivism, socialist economic dominance, and unlimited, overreaching government.
> 
> 
> Classical Liberals, conservatives, the Founders, aimed at a government based on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> Don't make that mistake again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't tell me, tell MacArthur, he said it, but I agree with him. The Constitution was created in the Age of Enlightenment, and was pretty daring at the time. But not too worry, Americans have made it even more liberal over the years, freeing the slaves,  giving the vote to women, Social Security, Obama-care, the list goes on and on. Think of what the list will look like in another 100 years. Scary, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Age of Enlightenment, which has nothing to do with modern liberalism.
> 
> For example...
> 
> Do you believe our rights are granted to us by God, or by the State?
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> If men are flawed that does not mean that improvement cannot take place. ..




And 'the state' must fix them, right?


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> Man's behavior while not perfect or perfective does not mean behavior does not and cannot change.
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our founders were not leftists. And they were trying to make a "more perfect union" not more perfect people.
> 
> Their belief in the basic flawed nature of Men is why they set up the 3 branches of Government, and the Separation of Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> "For the framers of the Constitution were the most liberal thinkers of all the ages and the charter they produced out of the liberal revolution of their time has never been and is not now surpassed in liberal thought."
> General Douglas MacArthur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals????
> 
> 
> There are several incorrigible liars who insist that the Founders were of the same mentality as those we call 'liberals.'
> 
> Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> Those known as Liberals today,actually the group called Socialists until communist John Dewey had them steal the name 'Liberal,' which was the very opposite of the founders.....Classical Liberals, or what we call conservatives, today.
> 
> Modern Liberals desire collectivism, socialist economic dominance, and unlimited, overreaching government.
> 
> 
> Classical Liberals, conservatives, the Founders, aimed at a government based on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> Don't make that mistake again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't tell me, tell MacArthur, he said it, but I agree with him. The Constitution was created in the Age of Enlightenment, and was pretty daring at the time. But not too worry, Americans have made it even more liberal over the years, freeing the slaves,  giving the vote to women, Social Security, Obama-care, the list goes on and on. Think of what the list will look like in another 100 years. Scary, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Age of Enlightenment, which has nothing to do with modern liberalism.
> 
> For example...
> 
> Do you believe our rights are granted to us by God, or by the State?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




The issue is not behavior.....

...it is human nature.

It is indelible.

Leftists believe it is changeable ....
1. The Communist Revolution is based on the idea of transforming human nature. “The *New Soviet man* or *New Soviet person* (Russian: новый советский человек), as postulated by the ideologists of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union, was an archetype of a person with certain qualities that were said to be emerging as dominant among all citizens of the Soviet Union, irrespective of the country's long-standing cultural, ethnic, and linguistic diversity, creating a single Soviet people, Soviet nation.[1]
New Soviet man - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


2. Leon Trotsky wrote in his _Literature and Revolution_ [2] :

_"The human species, the sluggish Homo sapiens, will once again enter the stage of radical reconstruction and become in his own hands the object of the most complex methods of artificial selection and psychophysical training... Man will make it his goal...to create a higher sociobiological type, a superman, if you will"_
New Soviet man - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


3.  In 1969, Hillary Rodham gave the student commencement address at Wellesley in which she said that “ for too long our leaders have used politics as the art of making what appears to be impossible, possible….We’re not interested in social reconstruction; it’s human reconstruction.”
http://www.wellesley.edu/PublicAffairs/Commencement/1969/053169hillary.html



Religion is a mechanism which gives one the resolve to control one's own behavior....without the state, without force.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

PoliticalChic said:


> I'd pick the time frame at about two generations since the Left, *Liberalism, Inc., has assumed total control of the American education industry......*
> 
> ...and since then we've witnessed American student's scores on international tests plummet.
> 
> Depressing, huh?
> 
> One Liberal plan after another....from self-esteem movement, to the 'mastery' movement, to discipline protocols based on skin-color.....
> *...abject failures all.*
> 
> *But no longer!*
> 
> American (Liberal) educators have finally *found a way to raise student's scores!*
> Finally......an endeavor that works! It works with every ethnicity....every age....every ability!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one teeny-weeny problem......
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  "11 former Atlanta educators convicted in cheating scandal
> 
> 2. ATLANTA (AP) — In one of the biggest cheating scandals of its kind in the U.S., ... public school educators were convicted Wednesday of* racketeering for their role in a scheme to inflate students' scores on standardized exams.*
> 
> 3. ... *teachers, a principal and other administrators, *were accused of falsifying test results to collect bonuses or keep their jobs in the 50,000-student Atlanta school system.
> 
> 4. The racketeering charges carry up to 20 years in prison.
> 
> 5. ....* absolutely the biggest development in American education law since forever,*" said University of Georgia law professor Ron Carlson.
> 
> 6. ....as far back as 2005,* educators fed answers to students or erased and changed answers on tests after they were turned in. Evidence of cheating was found in 44 schools with nearly 180 educators involved, *and teachers who tried to report it were threatened with retaliation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Similar cheating scandals have erupted in *Philadelphia, Washington, D.C., Nevada and other public school systems *around the country in recent years,...."
> 11 former Atlanta educators convicted in cheating scandal - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side....
> .....what better way to produce reliable Democrat voters?



You write any positive threads or is everything crap in your eyes?


----------



## Correll

regent said:


> Man's behavior while not perfect or perfective does not mean behavior does not and cannot change.
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our founders were not leftists. And they were trying to make a "more perfect union" not more perfect people.
> 
> Their belief in the basic flawed nature of Men is why they set up the 3 branches of Government, and the Separation of Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> "For the framers of the Constitution were the most liberal thinkers of all the ages and the charter they produced out of the liberal revolution of their time has never been and is not now surpassed in liberal thought."
> General Douglas MacArthur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals????
> 
> 
> There are several incorrigible liars who insist that the Founders were of the same mentality as those we call 'liberals.'
> 
> Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> Those known as Liberals today,actually the group called Socialists until communist John Dewey had them steal the name 'Liberal,' which was the very opposite of the founders.....Classical Liberals, or what we call conservatives, today.
> 
> Modern Liberals desire collectivism, socialist economic dominance, and unlimited, overreaching government.
> 
> 
> Classical Liberals, conservatives, the Founders, aimed at a government based on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> Don't make that mistake again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't tell me, tell MacArthur, he said it, but I agree with him. The Constitution was created in the Age of Enlightenment, and was pretty daring at the time. But not too worry, Americans have made it even more liberal over the years, freeing the slaves,  giving the vote to women, Social Security, Obama-care, the list goes on and on. Think of what the list will look like in another 100 years. Scary, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Age of Enlightenment, which has nothing to do with modern liberalism.
> 
> For example...
> 
> Do you believe our rights are granted to us by God, or by the State?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



You completely ignored my question regarding one of the major progressive advances of the Age of Enlightenment, which you brought up.

Do you believe our rights are granted to us by God, or by the State?


THe normal liberal answer is at odds with the tenants of the Age of Enlightenment, which shows how far the modern "liberal" is from the classic definition of the word.

It is quite revealing that you dodged that question and retreated to simple repetition of your position as an "answer".


----------



## Abishai100

*Applicious Avatars
*

When we think about the introduction of multi-tasking media in the classroom (i.e., videos, audiobooks, computers, etc.), how thorough are we in assessing the impact of technology on liberal education?

How do liberals feel about the relevant Hollywood (USA) movie "Inspector Gadget" (1999)?

The colorful A.I. (Artificial Intelligence) fantasy franchise (cartoons, toys, movies) Transformers (Hasbro) presents various super-intelligent robots such as Skyfire (a heroic airplane robot) and Cyclonus (an evil jet-fighter robot) who represent 'IQ anxieties.'

How do such art avatars reflect real world concerns about technology and intelligence enhancements?

How do we use such avatars to critique education, liberalism, and of course, liberal education?





Artificial Intelligence


----------



## regent

Correll said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man's behavior while not perfect or perfective does not mean behavior does not and cannot change.
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> "For the framers of the Constitution were the most liberal thinkers of all the ages and the charter they produced out of the liberal revolution of their time has never been and is not now surpassed in liberal thought."
> General Douglas MacArthur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals????
> 
> 
> There are several incorrigible liars who insist that the Founders were of the same mentality as those we call 'liberals.'
> 
> Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> Those known as Liberals today,actually the group called Socialists until communist John Dewey had them steal the name 'Liberal,' which was the very opposite of the founders.....Classical Liberals, or what we call conservatives, today.
> 
> Modern Liberals desire collectivism, socialist economic dominance, and unlimited, overreaching government.
> 
> 
> Classical Liberals, conservatives, the Founders, aimed at a government based on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> Don't make that mistake again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't tell me, tell MacArthur, he said it, but I agree with him. The Constitution was created in the Age of Enlightenment, and was pretty daring at the time. But not too worry, Americans have made it even more liberal over the years, freeing the slaves,  giving the vote to women, Social Security, Obama-care, the list goes on and on. Think of what the list will look like in another 100 years. Scary, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Age of Enlightenment, which has nothing to do with modern liberalism.
> 
> For example...
> 
> Do you believe our rights are granted to us by God, or by the State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You completely ignored my question regarding one of the major progressive advances of the Age of Enlightenment, which you brought up.
> 
> Do you believe our rights are granted to us by God, or by the State?
> 
> 
> THe normal liberal answer is at odds with the tenants of the Age of Enlightenment, which shows how far the modern "liberal" is from the classic definition of the word.
> 
> It is quite revealing that you dodged that question and retreated to simple repetition of your position as an "answer".
Click to expand...

You can have anyone or anything you want to grant us our rights but it takes force to maintain the rights. Liberals and conservatives change their methods to implement  their philosophy and those methods are often mistaken as part of the philosophy but are not. There are some core beliefs to both liberalism and conservatism.


----------



## Correll

regent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man's behavior while not perfect or perfective does not mean behavior does not and cannot change.
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals????
> 
> 
> There are several incorrigible liars who insist that the Founders were of the same mentality as those we call 'liberals.'
> 
> Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> Those known as Liberals today,actually the group called Socialists until communist John Dewey had them steal the name 'Liberal,' which was the very opposite of the founders.....Classical Liberals, or what we call conservatives, today.
> 
> Modern Liberals desire collectivism, socialist economic dominance, and unlimited, overreaching government.
> 
> 
> Classical Liberals, conservatives, the Founders, aimed at a government based on individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> Don't make that mistake again.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me, tell MacArthur, he said it, but I agree with him. The Constitution was created in the Age of Enlightenment, and was pretty daring at the time. But not too worry, Americans have made it even more liberal over the years, freeing the slaves,  giving the vote to women, Social Security, Obama-care, the list goes on and on. Think of what the list will look like in another 100 years. Scary, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Age of Enlightenment, which has nothing to do with modern liberalism.
> 
> For example...
> 
> Do you believe our rights are granted to us by God, or by the State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You completely ignored my question regarding one of the major progressive advances of the Age of Enlightenment, which you brought up.
> 
> Do you believe our rights are granted to us by God, or by the State?
> 
> 
> THe normal liberal answer is at odds with the tenants of the Age of Enlightenment, which shows how far the modern "liberal" is from the classic definition of the word.
> 
> It is quite revealing that you dodged that question and retreated to simple repetition of your position as an "answer".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can have anyone or anything you want to grant us our rights but it takes force to maintain the rights. Liberals and conservatives change their methods to implement  their philosophy and those methods are often mistaken as part of the philosophy but are not. There are some core beliefs to both liberalism and conservatism.
Click to expand...


YOu are the one that brought up the Age of Enlightenment, in order to claim the Founding Fathers as "liberals".

This is not a question of methods but one of philosophy, and I am trying to show you how your modern "liberal" philosophy does NOT match that of the Founding Fathers, but modern conservatives do.

The Founding Fathers, operating from a philosophy rooted in the Age of Enlightenment, as you pointed out, put forth in their Declaration of Independence their philosophical belief that the Rights of Men are granted to us all by God.

This is the modern conservative viewpoint also.

THe modern "Liberal" viewpoint, that they come from the State, an admission which you have been avoiding admitting, actually harkens back to the MIddle Ages, with the Divine Right of Kings.

Thus we see conservatives trying to "conserve" the ideals of the Age of Enlightenment, while you libs are trying to turn the clock back to the Medieval Period.

We might not be "Progressive" but you are certainly extremely reactionary.


----------



## regent

Correll said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man's behavior while not perfect or perfective does not mean behavior does not and cannot change.
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me, tell MacArthur, he said it, but I agree with him. The Constitution was created in the Age of Enlightenment, and was pretty daring at the time. But not too worry, Americans have made it even more liberal over the years, freeing the slaves,  giving the vote to women, Social Security, Obama-care, the list goes on and on. Think of what the list will look like in another 100 years. Scary, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Age of Enlightenment, which has nothing to do with modern liberalism.
> 
> For example...
> 
> Do you believe our rights are granted to us by God, or by the State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You completely ignored my question regarding one of the major progressive advances of the Age of Enlightenment, which you brought up.
> 
> Do you believe our rights are granted to us by God, or by the State?
> 
> 
> THe normal liberal answer is at odds with the tenants of the Age of Enlightenment, which shows how far the modern "liberal" is from the classic definition of the word.
> 
> It is quite revealing that you dodged that question and retreated to simple repetition of your position as an "answer".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can have anyone or anything you want to grant us our rights but it takes force to maintain the rights. Liberals and conservatives change their methods to implement  their philosophy and those methods are often mistaken as part of the philosophy but are not. There are some core beliefs to both liberalism and conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu are the one that brought up the Age of Enlightenment, in order to claim the Founding Fathers as "liberals".
> 
> This is not a question of methods but one of philosophy, and I am trying to show you how your modern "liberal" philosophy does NOT match that of the Founding Fathers, but modern conservatives do.
> 
> The Founding Fathers, operating from a philosophy rooted in the Age of Enlightenment, as you pointed out, put forth in their Declaration of Independence their philosophical belief that the Rights of Men are granted to us all by God.
> 
> This is the modern conservative viewpoint also.
> 
> THe modern "Liberal" viewpoint, that they come from the State, an admission which you have been avoiding admitting, actually harkens back to the MIddle Ages, with the Divine Right of Kings.
> 
> Thus we see conservatives trying to "conserve" the ideals of the Age of Enlightenment, while you libs are trying to turn the clock back to the Medieval Period.
> 
> We might not be "Progressive" but you are certainly extremely reactionary.
Click to expand...

Perhaps conservatives have finally caught up to the Age of Enlightenment, but the liberals have since moved on. As I have mentioned there are core beliefs to political ideologies but the means to achieve these core beliefs change. Have any idea what a core belief of conservatism might be and how the means to implement that core belief has changed?


----------



## Correll

regent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man's behavior while not perfect or perfective does not mean behavior does not and cannot change.
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Age of Enlightenment, which has nothing to do with modern liberalism.
> 
> For example...
> 
> Do you believe our rights are granted to us by God, or by the State?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You completely ignored my question regarding one of the major progressive advances of the Age of Enlightenment, which you brought up.
> 
> Do you believe our rights are granted to us by God, or by the State?
> 
> 
> THe normal liberal answer is at odds with the tenants of the Age of Enlightenment, which shows how far the modern "liberal" is from the classic definition of the word.
> 
> It is quite revealing that you dodged that question and retreated to simple repetition of your position as an "answer".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can have anyone or anything you want to grant us our rights but it takes force to maintain the rights. Liberals and conservatives change their methods to implement  their philosophy and those methods are often mistaken as part of the philosophy but are not. There are some core beliefs to both liberalism and conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu are the one that brought up the Age of Enlightenment, in order to claim the Founding Fathers as "liberals".
> 
> This is not a question of methods but one of philosophy, and I am trying to show you how your modern "liberal" philosophy does NOT match that of the Founding Fathers, but modern conservatives do.
> 
> The Founding Fathers, operating from a philosophy rooted in the Age of Enlightenment, as you pointed out, put forth in their Declaration of Independence their philosophical belief that the Rights of Men are granted to us all by God.
> 
> This is the modern conservative viewpoint also.
> 
> THe modern "Liberal" viewpoint, that they come from the State, an admission which you have been avoiding admitting, actually harkens back to the MIddle Ages, with the Divine Right of Kings.
> 
> Thus we see conservatives trying to "conserve" the ideals of the Age of Enlightenment, while you libs are trying to turn the clock back to the Medieval Period.
> 
> We might not be "Progressive" but you are certainly extremely reactionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps conservatives have finally caught up to the Age of Enlightenment, but the liberals have since moved on. As I have mentioned there are core beliefs to political ideologies but the means to achieve these core beliefs change. Have any idea what a core belief of conservatism might be and how the means to implement that core belief has changed?
Click to expand...



How is denying the innate nature of Human Rights, "moving on" instead of moving backwards?

The idea that Rights are innate or God Given, is a core belief of US conservatism, and it has not changed. How might our methods of changed?

Mmm, more lawsuits brought under anti-discrimination laws, such as the New Haven FIre Fighter case.

But the move of liberals to reject that idea, and to make the State the grantor of those rights?

That is a change in the Core Beliefs of liberals. 

Ever read the UN Declaration of Human Rights?


----------



## ralfy

The basis of the modern educational system isn't liberalism but capitalism.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ralfy said:


> The basis of the modern educational system isn't liberalism but capitalism.




You're really quite a dunce, aren't you.
Just when I thought I'd heard the absolute stupidest of things, out pops an imbecile like you.


_*"The Story of Stuff*_ is a short animated documentary about the lifecycle of material goods. The documentary is critical of excessive consumerism and promotes sustainability.

Filmmaker Annie Leonard wrote and narrated the film, which was funded by Tides Foundation, Funders Workgroup for Sustainable Production and Consumption, Free Range Studios and other foundations. Free Range Studios also produced the documentary,[2] which was first launched online on December, 2007.[3]

*The documentary is being used in elementary schools*, arts programs, and economics classes as well as places of worship and corporate sustainability trainings."
The Story of Stuff - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia





This is what the kiddies are fed in government school.


----------

